# Return to Ironstorm Mountain



## -SIN- (Oct 4, 2007)

_Centuries ago dwarven prospectors found the mountain that would later become known as Ironstorm on the southern tip of a temperate east-west range. It was a veritable miner’s cornucopia rich in iron, nickel, silver, zinc and that rarest of metals – mithral. Veins of precious gemstones ran through her core like frozen streams, for the mountain was closely connected to the Elemental Plane of Earth. Planar and geological fluctuations between the two realms caused new deposits of ore to appear spontaneously within the mountain.

Now in the wintery peaks of the Ironstorm Mountain, with the Dwarves long gone, greed and old evils fight for domination...._ 


A campaign for 4-6 players, of any race & class, though Dwarves will be preferred and it is they who shall benefit the most from the campaign - weapons and equipment wise, as well as actual character development, though others (races & classes) are most welcome. THE MOST IMPORTANT thing to me is a deep character description and background. I'm generous when it comes to goodies, gold and xp, and will certainly reward those who put in extra effort. I will be supplying maps, pictures and other 'handouts' too - maybe some complex enigmas you can take to work to try figuring out, nothing 'game-crunching', but as optional extras.

The basic story so far is that (for Dwarves) you were apart of, or decendant of the mass exodus from Ironstorm 300 years ago. Nearly 200 years ago the last king lead an expedition to try to reclaim Ironstorm and the wealth within. He and his retinue were never seen nor heard of again... You could be reletives of part of that expedition, and are now going to try to gain some closure on the matter. You could be a glory hunter, looking to reclaim the halls for yourself, crowning yourself king. Or something completely different. I leave it to you. BUT you will all be from different locales (I.E. the survivors of ISM split into smaller clans which are scattered throughout the realms) and will not know eachother until the game begins.

Starting Level: 6

Any class from anything (almost!). If you powerbuild I'll counter it with more deadlier enemies, so be warned.... Oh, and there's no restrictions on Multiclassing - AS long as yu can justify the change and make it at least slightly plausable. The one thing I ask is that psionics be left out - There'll be no room for 'Uri Gellar' on this trip!!

Evil alignment is not wholly banned, but try to avoid it, unless it really does 'fit' your character

ANY races, but Dwarves will be best suited for this game. 

Wealth & Equipment is normal (as for lvl 6)

Stat generation: 32 points. 

Books allowed:

All official books. If you want something else - Ask.

Any questions, post them on here. 
If you're interested, post here.

Prospective players: (in progress)

Accepted Players: (in progress)

Dwarven Subraces: (in progress)

[sblock=Non-core Dwarven Feats]

Back-to-Back 
[General]
You are skilled at fighting back-to-back with a trusted ally.
Prerequisite: Base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: When adjacent to any ally, you cannot be flanked unless your ally is also flanked. When adjacent to any ally who also has this feat, you gain a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class and you cannot be flanked at all.
Special: A fighter may select Back-to-Back as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Boar's Charge
[General]
You plow through foes in combat with ease.
Prerequisite: Improved Overrun.
Benefit: You do not need to move before making an overrun attempt against an opponent, allowing you to take a 5-foot step into an opponent’s square. You can attempt to overrun creatures up to two size categories larger than you. Finally, the bonus on your Strength check to knock down foes increases to +6.
Normal: You can attempt an overrun as a standard action taken during your move.
Special: A fighter may select Boar’s Charge as one of his
fighter bonus feats.

Cleave Asunder
[General, Fighter]
You can cleave through metal as easily as flesh and bone.
Prerequisites: Cleave, Sunder
Benefit: If you use your Sunder feat to deal a weapon or object enough damage to destroy
it, you get an immediate, extra attack against another creature, weapon, or object within reach. Essentially, you may freely substitute “creature, weapon, or object” for the term “creature” as it appears in the description of the Cleave feat. If you also have the Great Cleave feat, you may make additional Cleave attempts for each creature, weapon, or object you drop.

Giant Killer
[General, Fighter]
You have mastered the techniques of fighting large creatures and slipping through their defenses.
Prerequisite: Combat Reflexes
Benefit: When fighting opponents at least two size categories larger than you, you negate the effects of any additional reach they may have. Against your character only, such creatures threaten only the squares adjacent to them.

Improved Rear Rank Fighting
[General, Fighter]
You have mastered fighting as part of a phalanx or spear hedge.
Prerequisites: Rear Rank Fighting
Benefit: When fighting in melee combat with a reach weapon, interposing creatures (friendly or otherwise) do not provide cover to enemies behind them.

Lock Shields
[General]
When working as part of a shield wall, you can lock shields with your companions for better defense against ranged attacks and area effect spells.
Prerequisite: Shield Wall.
Benefit: When you end your turn adjacent to an ally who also has the Lock Shields feat and you are both using a light or heavier shield, you gain a +2 cover bonus to your AC. In any  round in which you take the total defense action, this cover bonus increases to +4 (and adds to the +4 dodge bonus you gain for the total defense action) and you gain a +2 bonus on Reflex saves. If you are separated from your adjacent ally at any time during the round  such as being pushed back by a bull rush attack), you immediately lose the benefits of this  feat.
Special: A fighter may select Lock Shields as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Low to the Ground 
[General]
You are difficult to trip, overrun, or push back.
Prerequisite: Str 13.
Benefit: You gain a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed, overrun, or  tripped when standing on the ground. This feat stacks with the +4 bonus a dwarf gains for his racial stability.

Protected Archery 
[General]
You are skilled at fighting alongside other warriors, and are able to make ranged attacks safely when coordinating your actions with an ally.
Prerequisites: Back-to-Back, Point Blank Shot.
Benefit: When adjacent to an ally with the Back-to-Back feat who wields a melee weapon,  you do not provoke attacks of opportunity from any adjacent opponents when you make an attack with a ranged weapon.
Special: A fighter may select Protected Archery as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Protected Casting 
[General]
You are skilled at fighting alongside other warriors, and are able to better focus your spellcasting when coordinating your actions with an ally.
Prerequisites: Back-to-Back, Combat Casting.
Benefit: When adjacent to an ally with the Back-to-Back feat, you gain a +4 circumstance bonus on Concentration checks made to cast spells while on the defensive. This bonus stacks with the bonus granted by the Combat Casting feat.

Rear Rank Fighting
[General, Fighter]
You are accustomed to fighting as part of a phalanx or spear hedge. 
Prerequisites: base attack bonus +1 or higher
Benefit: When fighting in melee combat with a reach weapon, friendly interposing creatures do not provide cover to enemies behind them. Enemies continue to provide cover as normal.

Shield Bash
[General, Fighter]
You are able to use your shield to smash your opponents.
Prerequisites: Shield proficiency, base attack +1 or higher
Benefit: When using the full attack action, you may make one additional attack with your shield (including a buckler, small, or large shield, but excluding a tower shield). This attack and all your regular attacks suffer a -2 penalty. After your attack, you lose the benefit of your shield until your next action.

Shield Parry
[General, Fighter]
You are skilled at using your shield to intercept and deflect incoming attacks.
Prerequisites: Shield proficiency, base attack +1 or higher
Benefit: Once per round, you may choose to parry a melee attack using your shield (including a buckler, small, or large shield, but excluding a tower shield). You must declare that you will parry before the attack roll is made. To parry, make an opposed melee attack roll against your opponent, adding your shield’s AC bonus (including its magical bonus, if any) to your roll. If you succeed, the attack fails. You lose the benefit of your shield until your next action.

Shield Rush
[General, Fighter]
Holding your shield before you, you rush into your opponent, pushing him back.
Prerequisites: Shield proficiency, Power Attack
Benefit: You may use your shield (small or large, but not a buckler or tower shield) when you perform a bull rush action. This action does not draw an attack of opportunity from thedefender, though it may draw an attack of opportunity from other foes nearby, and you do not receive your shield’s AC bonus against these attacks. You may add your shield’s AC bonus (including its magical bonus, if any) to your opposed Strength check. Regardless of the success of your bull rush, you lose the benefit of your shield until your next action.

Shield Wall
[General]
You are skilled at fighting next to allies using shields.
Prerequisite: Shield Proficiency.
Benefits: When you end your turn adjacent to an ally who also has the Shield Wall feat and you are both using a light or heavier shield, your shield’s bonus to AC increases by +2. If you are separated from your adjacent ally at any time during the round (such as being pushed back by a bull rush attack), you immediately lose the benefits of the Shield Wall feat.
Special: A fighter may select Shield Wall as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Stoic 
[General]
You seldom reveal what you are thinking or feeling, making it easy to conceal your intent from others and resilient to magic that manipulates emotion. 
Prerequisite: Wis 13.
Benefit: When another creature makes a Sense Motive check representing a hunch against you, the DC to get a sense from you increases by +10. In addition, you gain a +3 bonus on saving throws against enchantment (charm) spells and effects.

Tandem Fighting 
[General]
You are skilled at fighting alongside other warriors, and you are more effective in combat when coordinating your attacks against a single opponent.
Prerequisite: Back-to-Back.
Benefit: When you are adjacent to an ally who also has the Tandem Fighting feat, you gain a +1 circumstance bonus on attack and damage rolls against foes you both threaten. 
Special: A fighter may select Tandem Fighting as one of his fighter bonus feats.
[/sblock]
Non-core Dwarven Spells: (in progress)


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 4, 2007)

Hm, could be interesting. I'm thinking either a dwarven Crusader (if you'll allow ToB) or possibly a summoner cleric or malconvoker (if you'll allow the latter ).

Edit: Never mind, you added ECL and books while I was posting.  Gimme a bit to decide which character I want to play and work up a backstory.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2007)

This seems interesting; I'm particularly intrigued with the hinted link to the elemental plane of earth. I'm toying with some ideas.

SIN, since you leave sourcebooks wide open, I just have to pitch the idea of playing an earth elemental PC from Savage Species. Would you be amenable to the idea?

Otherwise I might perhaps consider an earth based dwarven cleric/druid/summoner of some sort, perhaps dedicated to Dumathoin.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been itching to play a dwarf again for awhile, probably a fighter going towards dwarven defender...I'll post something tonight


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to go with a dwarven Cleric/Crusader/Ruby Knight Vindicator. I'd like to change the flavor a bit to be a worshipper of Moradin instead of Wee Jas if I can; if not it's no big deal, just let me know. The basic concept is a SWAT team/special forces kind of guy, who's used to cleaning up really ugly messes and getting into/out of extremely difficult situations.

[sblock=Background]
Goren Rockslide entered the priesthood of Moradin, like his mother and her father before her, at a young age, his faith as strong and steady as stone. After long years of study, prayer, and diligence, during which he displayed uncommon valor, discipline, and prowess with both divine and martial skills, he was selected to enter the Order of the Mithral Blade. The Order is a church arm devoted to the defense of dwarves in situations normal warriors and priests aren't equipped to handle; the order's unofficial nickname is the "Order of Last Hope".

The silver-axe sigil of the Order is not widely known; dwarves who do have cause to know what it means tend to have mixed feelings. On the one hand, the members of the order are skilled, determined dwarves, elite even within the church's martial membership, and thus excellent allies; on the other hand, the presence of a Mithral Blade on a mission also invariably means that the situation is very, very serious, which tends to have adverse effects on morale.

Goren himself is a hard worker, but a little taciturn and dour, with not much of a sense of humor. The members of the Order are no strangers to desperate situations, fearful enemies, and grim, bloody combat. Some of the things he's seen have scarred him, literally and figuratively, and he doesn't talk much about his missions unless you get a fair amount of black dwarven stout into him. He doesn't have many friends, although he has a lot of respect for anyone who's seen the same kind of things he has or with whom he's worked successfully.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Dwarven Cleric 4/Crusader 1/Ruby Knight Vindicator 1

Alignment: LG
Height: 4'5"
Weight: 200lb
Languages: Dwarven, Common
Deity: Moradin
Domains: Earth/Good
Speed: 20

STR 17 (10 pts + 1 level) (+3)
DEX 12 (4 pts) (+1)
CON 14 (4 pts + 2 dwarf) (+2)
INT 10 (2 pts) (+0)
WIS 16 (10 pts) (+3)
CHA 8 (2 pts - 2 dwarf) (-1)

HP: 4d8 + 1d10 + 1d8 + 12 = 32 + 10 + 8 + 12 = 62
BAB: +5
Fort: +8 (6 base, 2 con)
Ref: +2 (1 base, 1 dex)
Will: +9 (6 base, 3 wis)
Cleric CL: 4
Spells/Day: 5, 4+1, 3+1
Initiator Level: 5

AC: 20 (10 base, +9 armor, +1 dex), 22 with Shield of Faith
Armor: Max Dex +1, ACP -5
Flat-footed: 19, 21 w/ Shield of Faith
Touch: 11

Attacks:
Greataxe: +9 to hit, 1d12+5+1d6(electrical) damage, x3 crit, -1/+2 hit/dmg with PA
Warhammer: +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x3 crit, -1/+1 hit/dmg with PA
Crossbow: +1 to hit, 1d8+1 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, range 80ft
Daggers (melee): +8 to hit, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20/x2 crit
Daggers (thrown): +1 to hit, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, range 10ft

Special Abilities: Darkvision, Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2 to save vs. poison/spells/spell-like effects, +1 to hit orcs/goblinoids, +4 dodge to AC vs giant types, +2 to appraise stone/metal items +2 to craft stone/metal, Cleric Aura, Turn Undead (2x/day), Spontaneous Casting (Cure), turn air creatures as undead (total 3 + CHA mod), cast [good] spells at +1 CL, Steely Resolve (delayed damage pool: 5 points), Furious Counterstrike (+ to hit and damage equal to current delayed damage pool / 5, max +6)
Feats: Extra Turning, Divine Accuracy (standard action to expend a turn attempt in order to give all allies within 60' the ability to reroll miss chance 1 time/attack against incorporeal undead, lasts 1 minute), Power Attack, Extra Granted Maneuver
Skills (ranks paid for, not including bonuses): Heal 2, Hide (cc) 4, Intimidate 4, Knowledge (Religion) 8, Sense Motive 4
Proficiency: All simple weapons, all martial weapons, light/medium/heavy armor, all shields.

Maneuvers Known: 5 (Crusader's Strike [DS], Stone Bones [SD], Foehammer [DS], Mountain Hammer [SD], Shield Block [DS])
Stances Known: 2 (Martial Spirit [DS], Roots of the Mountain [SD])
Maneuvers Readied: 5 (Ready by praying for 5 minutes; 3 randomly available in 1st round, 1/round after, recover expended as withheld when all granted)

Spells Readied:
0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Resistance, Create Water
1: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Invest Light Protection (PHB2 115), Protection From Evil
2: Bull's Strength, Resist Energy, Mark of Judgement (PHB2 119), Aid

Starting Gold: 13,000GP
Equipment: 
+1 Greataxe 2320gp, 12lb
Masterwork Warhammer 312gp, 5lb
Masterwork Light Crossbow 335gp, 4lb
20 crossbow bolts = 20gp, 2lb
2 Cold Iron Daggers 8gp, 2lb
+1 Full Plate 3800gp, 50lb
Lesser Iron Ward Diamond (Provides DR 3/- when applied to armor or shield, stacks with similar DR from other sources, inert for rest of day after absorbing 30 damage) 2000gp

10 Blessed Bandages 100gp
2 Healer's Kits 100gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Healer's Belt 750gp
2 scrolls of Lesser Restoration 300gp

Traveller's Clothing 1gp 5lb
Backpack 2gp 2lb
Belt Pouch 1gp 1/2lb
Bedroll 1sp 5lb
Flint and Steel 1gp -
3 full waterskins 3gp 12lb
10 days hard rations 5gp 10lb
Everburning torch 110gp 1lb
2 bottles fine brandy 10gp -
5 flasks acid 50gp 5lb
5 flasks alch. fire 100gp 5lb
100 feet silk rope 20gp 10lb
20 climbing pitons 2gp 10lb
Grappling hook 1gp 4lb
ink, pen, and paper 20gp
80 spare bolts 8gp 8lb

Holy Symbol of Moradin 1gp -

Total: 12880gp, 1sp
Left: 119gp, 9sp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Introduction]
Goren woke from another of his bad dreams. They'd always been bad, but worse of late, ever since he'd been sent to clear out that nest of demon-worshippers on his last mission. The children especially haunted him, the sounds of their voices, scraped too raw to scream any more, echoing in his sleep. He shook his head to clear it, and reached for the pitcher of ale he kept next to his bed in the temple barracks. He didn't bother with a mug, instead taking a long, slow draught directly from the pitcher.

Setting the pitcher back down, Goren rose from the hard bed, wincing slightly as a new, half-healed scar along his ribs stretched painfully. He pulled on a gray robe, the silver axe of his order embroidered on the breast, and left his room, not bothering with his boots. The stone was cold, hard, and comforting under his bare feet as he made his way down familiar corridors to the small temple reserved for members of the Order.

The candles were burning, but the small chapel was empty of other worshippers--no surprise, this deep into the night. Goren bowed his head, standing before the simple altar, and prayed to the All-Father.

"You are disturbed often, these last few nights, brother," came a soft voice. Goren turned his head to regard the Order's chaplain, a one-armed, retired Mithral Blade named Lansig.

Goren shrugged. "This isn't a job that lends itself to easy dreams," he rumbled.

"Aye, we all have our dark memories and darker fears. Yet of all your brethren, only you visit the chapel in the dark of every night you're here. What troubles you, Goren?"

"I don't truly know. I know I wasn't responsible for what happened, but I just can't get the things I've seen and heard out of my head."

Lansig nodded slowly. "Perhaps you are particularly sensitive to the injustices our work forces us to confront," 

he suggested. "Perhaps the All-Father sees some particular need for righteous fury in you, or has some plans he has not fully revealed."

Goren's eyebrows rose. "Not _fully_ revealed, brother?"

Lansig smiled wryly. "You are not the only one who dreams, Goren, nor the only one who seeks guidance at strange hours. The All-Father touched my own sleep this night. A dwarf will arrive tomorrow, an emissary from the Rockhammer clan. They are gathering for another attempt to reclaim Ironstorm Mountain."

Goren let out a slow breath. "That would be something indeed." Lansig nodded.

"You are to accompany them." He held up a hand to forestall Goren's questions. "I know not why, brother, only that the Mithral Blades must be represented in this quest, and that you must be that representative. Perhaps beneath the Mountain your dreams will be made clear. May the All-Father guard your steps and your back, brother." 

Lansig patted Goren on the shoulder as he turned and left the chapel, leaving Goren to stare at the altar for long minutes. Finally he bowed to the altar, giving silent thanks for the touch of Moradin, however lightly or indirectly, on his life.

The next morning, a Rockhammer did come. Goren was present while he presented the news to the Order Council--in fact, he was already packed, his backpack leaning against the wall and his great axe strapped to his back. They left before noon, headed towards the Rockhammer clan's home.
[/sblock]


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 4, 2007)

Question: Do we just straight up roll HP, or what?


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 4, 2007)

I am definitely interested.  I plan to be a straight cleric or maybe cleric fighter, the son of one the leader of the last expedition looking to bring honor back to our family name.  That being said are you using core gods or do you have your own Pantheon or what?


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 4, 2007)

I am definitely interested.



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> Books allowed:
> 
> All official books. If you want something else - Ask




Too many choices, my head is about to explode!!!  

I’ll go with a roguish character, covering most of that skill territory except for face-man duties. A couple of questions, could I use the skill tricks in complete scoundrel and how would you feel about a tiefling passing for human who would eventually take levels in the assassin PrC (this is only one of a few different ideas I have in mind so it is cool if the answer is no)?

I will get more detailed ideas up later when I am at home.


----------



## Ancient History (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm interested if you still have room.  Off the top of my head I would like to play a dwarven wizard or perhaps a warlock, race to be determined.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the games I was just about to start has abruptly ended, so I find I (still) have a game slot I'd like to fill. Since I got all hyped on the class for the other game, I'll be looking to create a Swift Hunter (UA Variant) Druid and trying to shove a dwarf into the mold. It should be...interesting. 

Besides, I don't think I've ever seen a Dwarven Druid.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'm jumping off of the same sinking ship as James, here. Now, Dwarves... hmm... we already have offers for arcane, divine, rogueish, and fightey-types, so I think that I'll try out something new - the Dragon Shaman. A support class should be interesting, and I think that, given a few hours of work, I can come up with a really cool backstory.

Now, concerning race - I love being the odd one out. I might actually go for something different than a dwarf, maybe a Kobold... just for fun. I think that that might make for some interesting interactions, don't you? As for equipment being mostly dwarven, that's OK, I like a challenge. I don't necessarily need fancy toys, but I might end up playing a dwarf anyway, just because in-party tension isn't always a good thing. Give me a bit to think about it, but currently, I'm leaning towards Dragon Shaman or something similar.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually thought fairly hard about a kobold wizard, believe it or not.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, decisions have been made. I think I'd like to go for an Earth Kobold Blue Dragon Shaman, unless this absolutely won't work, in which case I'll go for a Dwarven Dragon Shaman, color undecided. I'll have a mock-up of the stats put up soon, with background soon to follow.

Now, concerning geography - I take it that, since these are temperate mountains, that temperate deserts might be nearby? It would make it a lot easier to explain how he managed to meet up with a Blue Dragon.

Finally, concerning additional material - I'm willing to bet that Unearthed Arcana material is all right? I'm using the Earth Kobold variant, since that -4 to Str just hurts too much. I must say, I'm managing to pump a pretty impressive armor class out of the guy, at around 23-25 or so. Tiny, but tough. So, in short, I'm kind of planning to have a Kobold tank (IRONY).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

Your already up to 8 inquiries, but if 2 people pass I'll join those interested.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m keen to try out the Goliath race, from “Races of Stone”, as known, Goliath and dwarves share the same territories and trade frequently.
When the dwarves left Ironstorm, their Goliath allies followed them, now the dwarves wish to return, and the Goliath in favor, wish to accompany back to their old settlements as well, I suggest a Goliath Barbarian, sent by his tribe to accompany the dwarves in search and claim of the old land.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there an established setting, or is the "setting" Ironstorm Mountain and whatever we cobble together through background details? If the former, could we have some more summarization on the setting so that the characters fit in properly with the setting, and if the latter then just how nuts can we go. I mean, I don't want to invest a background heavily in a war or something like a seafaring culture, for instance, and then have the character hampered by an incompatibility with the assumptions of a non-established setting...if that makes any sense. For that matter, is the game going to be mostly underground dungeon crawling, or are we going to do overland travel, etc. If there's topside adventuring to do first/during, what's the surroundings of Ironstorm Mountain? Sorry if it's a barrage of questions.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 5, 2007)

Firstly: Thank you for expressing a keen interest! All of you.

Now onto answering questions...

*Cheshire_Grin* - Cleric/Crusader/Ruby Knight Vindicator should be fine. Offhand I see no issues.

*Ambrus* - I'll have to say no to playing an elemental, sorry. 

*Raylis* - Fighter going on Dwarven Defender is great!

*Mellub* - Cleric or Fighter/Cleric is cool

*Bootmobile* - I'll have to say no to tiefling, a more mundane (elf, dark elf etc, etc) race would be ok though. As for skill tricks - I've never used them, if you care to explain them then I see no problems.

*Ancient History* - Wizard/Warlock is cool. A dedicated caster is a must!

*James Heard* - Swift Hunter (Ranger VA) - I see no problem, but I'd have to double check.

*Nazhkandrias* - Dragon Shaman should be ok, but I'm not sure if a Kobold would work too well. There may well be an opportunity to use him, but not from the start. I'll leave it up to you. I don't know how long it may take before I could inject you into the game. As for Desert Environs - Just have it in your BG (i.e. your clan/tribe wandered further out than others)

*Creamsteak* - Like you said, 8 peeps have shown interest but there are only 6 spaces so I'm going to have to cut a couple of you loose. The best concepts will get through.

*Strahd Von Zarovich* - Goliath Barbarian sounds interesting. I like it and it fits well.

HIT POINTS TO BE MAX'D. It's a 32 point build for a reason! Meh!

Core Pantheon of Gods. It makes life easier for us all.

Setting Details:

I've got to be very brief at the moment (at work). It's just a generic setting - Grim and Gritty. It's bent more toward the older style of settings where the monsterous races are generally evil. I suppose it's more like FR than any other. At the moment you'll only be adventuring in, on and around Ironstorm, but there's lots to do (If it helps, think Undermountain/Mithral Hall). I've not established a homebrew and it WILL be based on what we all contribute, so do as you please, but don't go too far! Like I said, if you can make it sound plausable, go for it!

It looks good so far, but I think maybe a few too many clerics. One main reason I left classes wide open is to try to encourage more martial classes as I know that playing a warrior can be quite limiting, hence why I've removed restrictions. The Book of 9 Swords has some pretty powerful, flavoursome classes - If we can find a decent balance, like a 2:1 (Warrior:Caster) I will probably say yes to a 9 player game. So that'd be 6 warriors, 3 casters - but I don't mean straight classes by any means. If the 6 warriors swapped out classes for a couple of levels in rogue, wizard or cleric, etc, that's fine. As long as their main role is as a warrior. But I'll leave it for you to decide. I may well go 'all out' and accept you all anyway - It's just combat that will slow things down some, but on the flip side there are some uber enemies, some of which _I'm_ not even sure how you'd tackle! But I'll leave it for you to decide...


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm... I'd like to try something from Magic of Incarnum.  Either a dwarf soulborn or a good incarnate.

I have a question though:  Would you allow me to bend the alignment restrictions on the incarnate?  I'd like to use the typical dwarf lawful good alignment.  I'd keep all of her class abilities restricted to good alignment (including inability to shape lawful soulmelds), as that is her focus, but I'd like to play her as being a bit more lawful-minded than neutral.

If not, I'll either go with a NG incarnate or the soulborn.  Probably the incarnate still.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 5, 2007)

Torgga Holderhek, dwarf incarnate
[sblock=Background]The young dwarf loved to listen to the stories.  She loved hearing about powerful heroes who vanquished evil by the strength of their arms and of their unity.  She loved to hear of battles and demons, of innocents saved.  She loved to hear of the mines in Ironstorm Mountain, how it was taken from her family.  She loved to hear of the expedition to recover the mountain that three of her grandparents had left for and only one had returned from to tell of.

Torgga wasn't sure how much of them she believed to be literally true, but they told of the past glory of her ancestors.  She now resided in a human village, where her family worked as blacksmiths.  Really _good_ blacksmiths, yes, and well respected.  But nothing nearly as interesting or dramatic as her family history.

Torgga wanted to regain that glory, to be that hero.
She felt a powerful bond with the spirits of her ancestors and other heroes of the past, as if they were there with her.  They always seemed to be close by to her, even as a child, but the feeling grew as she became older and reached adulthood.

Finally, she understood.  They were with her, lending her their power.  They wanted to help her accomplish her dream, destroy the forces of evil that destroyed her ancestors.
She focused for several years on learned to harness this power.  She learned to forge the favor of the heroes into forms that she could use directly.
It was an amazing feeling.  And Torgga decided that she was ready.
Ready to leave her home and try to take back the Ironstorm Mountain.[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
Female dwarf good incarnate 6
*Alignment:* LG
*Height:* 4'2"
*Weight:* 160 lb
*Languages:* Dwarven, Common
*Deity:* Moradin
*Speed:* 35 feet

*STR* 16 (10 points) +3
*DEX* 10 (2 points) +0
*CON* 21 (10 points, +2 racial, +1 level, +2 enhancement) +5
*INT* 10 (2 points) +0
*WIS* 14 (6 points) +2
*CHA* 8 (2 points, -2 racial) -1

*AC:* 20 (+6 armor, +3 shield, +1 deflection) *Touch:* 11 *Flat-footed:* 20
*HP:* 6d6+30; 66/66
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +3
*Melee:* +6
*Ranged:* +3
*Attack:* _lightning gauntlets_ +6 melee touch (1d6 electricity)
morningstar +7 melee (1d8+4 bludgeoning and piercing + 1d6 electricity)
dagger +6 melee (1d4+3 slashing or piercing + 1d6 electricity, 19-20/x2)
dagger +3 ranged (1d4+3 slashing or piercing, 19-20/x2)
light crossbow +4 ranged (1d8 piercing, 19-20/x2, 80 ft)
Unarmed strike +6 melee (1d3+3 lethal bludgeoning; provokes AoO, does not threaten)

*Fort:* +11 (5 base, 5 Con, 1 Resistance)
*Ref:* +3 (2 base, 0 Dex, 1 Resistance)
*Will:* +8 (5 base, 2 Wis, 1 Resistance)
+2 racial vs poison
+2 racial vs spells/spell-like


*Special Abilities:* Full speed when encumbered, Darkvision 60 ft, Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity (dwarven waraxes and urgroshes), Stability, +2 to save vs. poison/spells/spell-like effects, +1 to hit orcs/goblinoids, +4 dodge to AC vs giant types, +2 to appraise stone/metal items +2 to craft stone/metal, Aura of Good, _detect evil_ at will, expanded soulmeld capacity +1, incarnum radiance (+2 AC) 1/day 7 rounds, rapid meldshaping 1/day, chakra binds (crown, feet, hands), Protection aura
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Protection Devotion (CChampion), Expanded Soulmeld Capacity (MoI)
*Skills:* Knowledge (Religion) +9 (9 ranks), Spellcraft +9 (9 ranks), Search +0/+2 unusual stonework, Appraise +0/+2 stone or metal, Craft +0/+2 stone or metal
*Proficiency: *All simple weapons, light/medium armor, all shields.

*Meldshaping*
Meldshaper level 6th, 4 soulmelds, 2 chakra binds (crown, feet or hands), essentia pool 6, essentia capacity 2 (soulmelds 3), Expanded Soulmeld Capacity: _Lightning gauntlets_

_Lightning Gauntlets_ (bound to hands)
_Cerulean Sandals_ (bound to feet, 3 essentia, 0/60 ft used)
_Vitality Belt_ (worn on waist)
_Adamant Pauldrons_ (worn on shoulders, 3 essentia)

Abilities gained: Lightning attack, lightning damage, _water walk_, speed increase, _dimension door_, +4 on Constitution checks and Concentration, light fortification, DR 3/evil


Equipment: _+1 Morningstar_, _+1 breastplate_, _+1 heavy steel shield_, _ring of protection +1_, _cloak of resistance +1_, _amulet of health +2_, masterwork crossbow, 50 bolts, dagger, backpack, bedroll, 5 pieces of chalk, belt pouch, 50 ft of silk rope, signal whistle, sledge, tent, 3 waterskins, 1 week's trail rations, flint and steel, explorer's outfit, alchemist's fire, acid, 3 _potions of cure light wounds_, 2 _potions of barkskin +2_
Gold: 18 gp 15 sp 5 cp[/sblock]

OK, I think she's about ready.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 6, 2007)

As it looks like we have a lot of warriors, could I play a human dread necromancer? Undead minions could assist with front-line combat.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Nazhkandrias - Dragon Shaman should be ok, but I'm not sure if a Kobold would work too well. There may well be an opportunity to use him, but not from the start. I'll leave it up to you. I don't know how long it may take before I could inject you into the game. As for Desert Environs - Just have it in your BG (i.e. your clan/tribe wandered further out than others)



Alright, then - I'm OK with waiting (so long as it isn't like a 2-year wait - how long are we talking anyway? First encounter or two? Five adventures?  ), but there are a few things you should know about the character first.

My guy isn't the typical Kobold. He's an Earth Kobold, and LN in alignment. Having left his clan (for reasons to be detailed in background), he has no beef with dwarves, and lacks the typical sadistic Kobold mentality - in fact, his attitude towards life and battle is kind of leaning towards Dwarven in nature. As such, if the Dwarves can get past first impressions (race comes to mind), then he should fit in pretty well. But, then again, it might not be a racial issue, so put him in whenever you feel it is appropriate. Just giving you the heads up, concerning what he's all about.

Anyway, concerning stats, they'll be up tomorrow, for sure. All I can say is, prepare for a pretty impressive armor class. Personally, I love the concept - size matters not, with this guy's AC, HP, auras, and stability, he could stop a freakin' truck cold. Seriously, imagine that - 2 1/2 foot lizard dude in ridiculous armor braces himself, truck collides head on, dust clears - truck loses. He's fairly martial by any sort of definition, let alone Kobold standards. Nice synergy with the Dwarven Defender - not a ton of offense, but damn, ain't NOTHING getting through that front line.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Oskas Runehammer*

[sblock=Oskas Runehammer]
Name: Oskas Runehammer
Race: Dwarf
Class: Fighter 6
HD: 6d10+18; hp 78
Init: +2
Speed: 20ft
AC: 22  (+2 dex, +1 natural, +3 shield, +6 armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+1 ; +9 grapple
Attack: Dwarven Waraxe +11 (1d10+6) or heavy crossbow +8 (1d10) or dagger +9 (1d4+3)
Full Attack: Dwarven Waraxe +11/+6 (1d10+6) or heavy crossbow +8 (1d10) or dagger +9/+4 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks: Power Attack 
Special Qualities: Dwarven Traits
Saves: Fort +8 Ref +3 Will +3
Abilities: Str 16 Dex 15 [13], Con 16, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 10 
Skills: Craft (stonework) 4 (+5), Intimidate 7 (+7), Spot 4 (+5) Listen 4 (+5)
Feats: Endurance, Dodge (b), Weapon Focus (dwarven waraxe)(b), Toughness, Weapon Specialization (dwarven waraxe)(b), Power Attack, Cleave (b)
Align: Lawful Good
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Undercommon
Possessions:  
+1 breastplate
+1 large steel shield
+1 dwarven waraxe
Ring of sustenance
Amulet of natural armor +1
Gloves of dexterity +2
Rope, hemp
Backpack, 
Tankard, tin
Pony
Saddle, riding
Pick, miner’s
Chalk (8 pcs)
Hammer
Ale, 2 gallons
Crossbow, Heavy (30 bolts)
Dagger
[/sblock]
[sblock=History]
History:
History:
When Oskas was young, he wanted to pursue his father’s line of work: stonemasonry. He liked to build walls, sculpt trellises and carve alters. He studied diligently, and like all good dwarves also spent a tour in the militia. 

It was in this tour that he learned about a longer tradition among the dwarves, longer then mining and stonework, longer then forging weapons and doing battle. The tradition of the dwarven defenders, the first (and last) line of defense of halls of Ironstorm Mountain. 

It was the Defenders that turned away the defenders, the defenders who guarded the king. The Defenders were the first dwarves to meet sojourners into the halls, and the last dwarves that visitors saw upon exodus. They were the champions of the Mountain, they were like living stone. 

Oskas thought about those tales, he took quick to the axe and shield, just like he took quick to the hammer when working stone. When his required duty was over he stayed on, he worked and prepared himself for the day that his martial prowess would be recognized, that he would be chosen to train as a defender. 

But the day never came. The refuge that his clan took had no need for the defenders; there was no king to defend. There hadn’t been for 200 years. To his personal horror he realized that with the loss of Ironstorm Mountain the tradition of the Defenders was lost as well. He couldn’t let that happen. 

He approached both his parents and his commander, Tardor telling them that he wanted to journey to Ironstorm Mountain, discover what happened to the expedition. If it was successful they could return to the halls, and return to their traditions so nothing was lost. 

His parents at first denied him permission, and he obeyed. His commander, however, knew the true reason that Oskas wanted to make the journey, he wanted to bring his clan back so he could join the ranks of the Defenders and protect not only his family, but his clan and their traditions. 

Tardor explained this to Oskas’ parents and they relented. He was given the mission as an official task for the Runehammer Clan: Venture to Ironstorm Mountain, learn what happened to the king and report back. 

Oskas was elated. He gathered his possessions and began his preparations. The night before he left he was gifted with a magical breastplate and shield, emblazed with the Runehammer Crest. His Grandfather, Oskar, a venerable dwarf who remembered the expedition, gifted the dwarf with a magical axe and ring, left over from his adventuring days. 

Equipped and prepared, Oskas mounted his pony with the sun and ventured out towards Ironstorm Mountain. 
[sblock=description]
Oskus stands just shy of four and half feet, clad head to toe in armor. His breastplate and shield are both engraved with the Runehammer Clan symbol: The rune for Earth on a Hammer on a Mountain. His copper colored hair is worn short, under an iron helm that leaves his face visiable and his chest length beard is woven into three braids that are joined at their ends by a copper barret. His eyes are a emerald green in color color. He carries his shield strapped to his left arm and wields his axe in his right. His boots and gloves are both made out of tough leather. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Personal Info]
Name: Oskas
Clan: Runehammer
Occupation: Stone Mason/ Clan Solider
Age: 69
Height: 4'5"
Weight: 178lbs
Handiness: Right
Eyes: Green
Hair: Copper
Favored Weapon: Dwarven Waraxe
Favorite Beverage: Dwarven Ale
[/sblock]
[sblock=Dwarven Traits]
Dwarven Traits:
+2 Con, -2 Cha
Speed 20
Darkvision 60ft
Stonecutting: +2 Search for unusual stonework, depth sense
Weapon Familiarity (urgosh, waraxe)
Stability: +4 bonus vs bull rush, trip
+2 saves vs poison
+2 saves vs spells and spell-like abilities
+1 attack vs orcs and goblinoids
+4 Dodge Bonus vs giants
+2 appraise checks related to stone or metal items
+2 craft checks related to stone or metal items
[/sblock]


----------



## Ancient History (Oct 6, 2007)

ok, it looks like a wizard is needed more than a warlock so wizard it is.  I do have a question about taking craft feats.  Will we have down time to make any items I want or will this feat be wasted do to little down time.  Just trying to get a feel.  Thanks.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 6, 2007)

Brottor Rockhammer
LG Cleric 6 (Moradin)

Brottor was born son Ingbil, son of Niklen senior council member in charge of the last expedition to retake Ironstorm.  When Niklen went on the expedition he left his councilor duties to his oldest son Ingbil.  After years of no news from the expedition blame divided the clan into several smaller clans.  Ingblin assumed leadership of one of the smaller clans and named it the ‘Rockhammer Clan’ (very creative I know).  Niklen intends to have son Brottor assume leadership of the clan someday.  Brottor insists that Moradin is displeased by the clan’s lack of action by the leadership and wants nothing to do its hierarchy.  He has had no small part in the commissioning of a party to find out not only what happen to the last expedition, but also what horrors have captured Ironstorm.

 I know this may be a little presumptuous, if I over stepped please let me know 

I will add stats and what not later


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat in as well, as a dwarven sorcerer.  Would a gold dwarf be okay?  They take a penalty to dex instead of chr.  A master of controlling the ground that they live under as well as the fires that burn hotter than a dwarven forge.  A relative of the King's personal advisor, he seeks to return to the place where his ancestors disappeared, find out the truth of their whereabouts and start a great nation, with great wealth at his fingertips.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 6, 2007)

Question for the DM:

If I have a Lesser Iron Ward Diamond augmentation crystal (Magic Item Compendium, grants DR 3/- when attached to medium or heavy armor), and I assume the Roots of the Mountain stance (grants DR 2/-, among other things), do those stack (DR 5/-) or do I just gain the higher one?


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

*Scribbler* - Hmmmm, I'm not too sure about an Incarnate?.... I've had a quick read - and it seems ok, but I'll have to have a proper read later. One thing that worries me is that I'm going to have to use an additional rule-set just for one person, and also that the class may cause me problems in some way or another - the fact that you can basically just pull out magic items from nothing, boost skills etc... I appreciate the effort put in, honestly, and if I can I'll squeeze you in, but please understand if I say no.

*WarlockLord* - I don't think a Dread Necrophiliac would fit with the group. Why not the opposite? A Paragon would be perfect. If you really, really want the DN I'll have to wait to see backgrounds & personas, even classes of the other party members, and even then I can't make any promises.

*Nazhkandrias* - Initially I had thought that I could introduce you into the game upon reaching Ironstorm itself, which probably would have taken a fairly long time (depending on PC actions), however I believe I can get your character acquainted fairly early on. Do you subscribe to ENW - discussing this privately would be much better. 

*Raylis* - Two words - Love it! Definately through. Nice background & description, especially liked the 'personal details' touch. You may pass 'GO!' and collect your $200 - well, bonus XP anyway... Just how much? You'll have to wait and see...

*Ancient History* - Down time may be an issue for your characters. Ironstorm is a pretty remote a location and although the nearest 'safe haven' is pretty close, it's not going to have the facilities to cater your needs. I would advise not to go down the crafting route. That said, there may be other opportunities later on - If you can, PM me and we'll talk more. If not, we'll find other means to discuss this further.

*Mellubb* - Concept is great. You have done me no small favour. If it helps the rest of you you may well want to jump into Mullub's BG, i.e. An emissary from Clan Rockhammer recently visited your Thane (Clan leader) asking for help reclaiming ISM. Whether the Thane agreed or not is up to you, as is how or why you were (or weren't) selected...

*EvolutionKB* - Gold Dwarf is fine, as are any other (aside from Duergar). Hill, Mountain, Gold, Isen* (Arctic Dwarves) and Eldlorn* (Arcane Dwarves). * These can be found in Green Ronin's 'Advanced Race Codex: Dwarves', which can be bought as a PDF for $6.50 from the online store.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

cheshire_grin said:
			
		

> Question for the DM:
> 
> If I have a Lesser Iron Ward Diamond augmentation crystal (Magic Item Compendium, grants DR 3/- when attached to medium or heavy armor), and I assume the Roots of the Mountain stance (grants DR 2/-, among other things), do those stack (DR 5/-) or do I just gain the higher one?




Although they're from different sources they are of same 'type' so they won't stack, you'd only get the Higher DR. Sorry dude.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Although they're from different sources they are of same 'type' so they won't stack, you'd only get the Higher DR. Sorry dude.



Oh, a quick word on damage reduction, for all of you - IF (and that's a big if) I get picked, then try not to focus too much on it. One of my auras gives everybody DR 2/magic, and that should be one of my primaries, especially against large amounts of weaker monsters (who don't typically have magic weapons or similar DR). Plus, that bonus scales with my level, getting up to 3/magic, and eventually 5/magic. All I'm saying is, don't spend 5,000 gp on a DR 1/- adamantine chain shirt, unless you want some SERIOUS insurance. DR 3/- might be worth it, but typically, your money could be spent on better things. 


> Nazhkandrias - Initially I had thought that I could introduce you into the game upon reaching Ironstorm itself, which probably would have taken a fairly long time (depending on PC actions), however I believe I can get your character acquainted fairly early on. Do you subscribe to ENW - discussing this privately would be much better.



Ummmm, I might be a noob for asking this, but what's ENW?  Unless, of course, ENW means ENWorld (which would make sense), in which case no, I haven't given any money. If you need to reach me, e-mail me at Reiver_Havokborne@yahoo.com. I'd be more than happy to discuss this with you!


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2007)

This is turning into a pretty big group with lots of overlap, so I think I'll bow out and make room for someone with a better idea of what they'd like to play. Good luck.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> This is turning into a pretty big group with lots of overlap, so I think I'll bow out and make room for someone with a better idea of what they'd like to play. Good luck.



Awww, can we keep him?  But seriously, we'll be missing you in this game, Ambrus. Good luck to you, too.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

[sblock=Eldlorn - Arcane Dwarves]

Eldlorn Racial Traits

• +2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma: Where other dwarves are hardy, eldlorn are smart, though they share the gruff disposition of most dwarves.

• Medium: As Medium creatures, eldlorn have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

• Eldlorn base land speed is 20 feet. Unlike other dwarves, eldlorn base speed is reduced when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load, as for other creatures.

• Darkvision: Eldlorn can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and eldlorn can function just fine with no light at all.

• Low-light vision: Eldlorn see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

• Stonecunning: This ability grants an arcane dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even  hen built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. An eldlorn who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and an eldlorn can use the Search skill to find stonework
traps as a rogue can. An arcane dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

• Fey: As fey, eldlorn are immune to spells and spelllike effects that specifically target humanoids, such as charm person or hold person.

• Dwarven Blood: Although they are fey, not humanoids, eldlorn breed true with dwarves. The child of an eldlorn-dwarf union is always a dwarf; because of this, the eldlorn race dwindles with each generation. For all effects related to race, eldlorn are considered dwarves.

• +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (history) checks. These skills are always class skills for eldlorn characters, and arcane dwarves can make these checks  untrained.

• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

• Ancestral Memories (Su): Once per week, an eldlorn can contact his ancestors to seek advice on a specific course of action. This ability functions as the augury spell cast by a cleric of a level equal to the eldlorn’s Hit Die total. It is the eldlorn’s ancestors, rather than
a deity, who offer a prediction.

• Automatic Languages: Sylvan, Undercommon, sometimes Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Terran.

• Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass eldlorn’s wizard class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Isen - Arctic Dwarves]

Isen Racial Traits

• –2 Dexterity, +4 Constitution, –2 Charisma: Isen have the same detached personalities as other dwarves, but an almost preternatural endurance more than makes up for their being less agile than their dwarven kin.

• Medium: As Medium creatures, isen have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

• Isen base land speed is 20 feet. However, arctic dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).

• Darkvision: Isen can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and isen can function just fine with no light at all.

• Ice and Stonecunning: This ability grants an arctic dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual ice or stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe surfaces, shaky ceilings, and the
like. Something that isn’t ice or stone but is disguised as such also counts as unusual ice or stonework. An arctic dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual ice or stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and an isen can use the Search skill to find ice or stonework traps as a rogue can. An arctic dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground or beneath an icebound surface as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

• Stability: An isen gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

• Cold Subtype: Isen are immune to all cold damage, but are vulnerable to fire, taking half again as much (+50%)damage as normal from fire, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.

• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against frost giants and white dragons.

• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

• +4 racial bonus on Survival checks made in arctic or underground environments.

• Automatic Languages: Dwarven and Common. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Giant, Terran, and Undercommon.

• Favored Class: Druid. A multiclass isen’s druid class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing[/sblock]


----------



## Ancient History (Oct 6, 2007)

*Keirgan Dorthanson*

Keirgan Drothanson

History:

Keirgan was born the second son of Dorthas, a respected if not overly wealthy member of the society.  Dorthas expected all his sons to go into the family business but Keirgan had other plans.  Since he was young, Keirgan dreamed of wealth and glory and felt that he deserved more than what the family business could offer him.  For Keirgan felt he was not meant to be a mushroom farmer.  He hated the smell of  bat guano, the long arduous hours of back breaking work, and the final straw, his father wanted to marry him off to the daughter of the local fertilizer producer, another horrid occupation.  Not to mention the daughter had begun to resemble the bats that she spent too much time with.  So Keirgan ran away.  Dorthas was upset but at least he still had Kerigan’s older brother, Gordain, to take over the family business.  Keirgan never talked to his family again.

After running away Keirgan fell in with and a group of adventurers.  He tried to take up the sword but found he had no nack for it.  He lacked the strength of the average warrior, he did not have the faith to become a priest, and while he did fancy himself a thief the possibility of spending long years in prison did not sit well with him.  Finally, he found he had a nack for magic.  Realizing that an education in magic was costly and he had no gold, he did the only sensible thing.  Keirgan started to woo Dannika Runemaker, a female dwarf wizard over a hundred years his senior.  Keirgan devoted himself to making Dannika happy for as long as it was required to get her to teach him everything he needed to know.  After several years of learning everything he could, he promptly left a dear Jane letter and moved on to begin his career in magic and has been a fairly successful adventurer ever since.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

IF YOU ARE NEW TO THIS THREAD AND ARE ABOUT TO POST - DON'T! I'M ACCEPTING NO MORE, EVEN IF PEOPLE DROP OUT!

I've got 12 prospective players. Now, how do YOU want to do this?

*Option 1: The orgy* - All 12 of you in a mega adventure (unless some drop out). The only problem I forsee is during combat, which, depending on post rates, may get drawnout, or those with higher initiative will pwn everything before you get chance to act - but after a few skirmishes I should be able to guage your strength better in order to compensate to make sure you all get your fair share of blood and guts! 
As for delays - during combat you'll each have 24 hours to post your actions. No post - I take over your PC. If you don't post for a while, I'll just drop the character altogether. When playing a PbP game we should all bear in mind that our inactiveness spoils the game for everyone else - so if we go with this, you'll have 12 people baying for your blood!

*Option 2: Teams* - I could split you into 2 groups of 6, running parallel with one another, separated by a few days. This may be trickier and will almost certainly involve some cross-over between the two. Personally, I'd prefer option 1 to this.

*Option 3: Pick n' Choose* - I just pick a selection of you, say 6-8. The rest can either jump in when someone dies or drops out. Though from what I've read so far I'd still go for option 1.

One other thing - please can we all use 'sblocks', and respect any private messages contained within where applicable. If you want to say something private use ['sblock=PLAYER'S NAME'] (removing the '), then close it after the message with ['/sblock']. Sorry if I come across as condescending, but there is at least 1 noob among us. You can now post you own message by pressing the.... lol


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> *Scribbler* - Hmmmm, I'm not too sure about an Incarnate?.... I've had a quick read - and it seems ok, but I'll have to have a proper read later. One thing that worries me is that I'm going to have to use an additional rule-set just for one person, and also that the class may cause me problems in some way or another - the fact that you can basically just pull out magic items from nothing, boost skills etc... I appreciate the effort put in, honestly, and if I can I'll squeeze you in, but please understand if I say no.



I do understand, but I'd like to try to point out a few things.
Torgga can make temporary "magic items" out of nothing, but those items are pretty much the entirety of her class features.
She has poor BAB, medium armor (which is something), simple weapons, d6 HD, and 2 skill points.  Then she has barely any class abilities that don't relate to how her soulmelds work: Aura of good (which is a weakness if anything; it doesn't do anything), _detect evil_, incarnum radiance (which is probably her only useful non-soulmeld ability, and it's not too strong), and turning into an outsider if she reaches level 20.
She does have two good saves.

And there's one thing I think you may have missed:  Soulmelds have to be shaped in advance, like preparing spells.  Torgga has the ability to swap one of her soulmelds as a class ability, but other than that she's stuck with her choices all day.  And she can't bind the one she swaps in, which reduces the usefulness.

That said, I do understand you not wanting to learn a new system.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

No, no, don't get me wrong - I'm not adverse to the idea, I just need time to read it. I kinda like the idea, truth be told, but I've got a lot on my plate as it is. Descriptions to write, maps to make, etc, etc. If you can e-mail or PM me the way things work (using your character as an example), your chances will be greatly increased. IF we choose 'The Orgy' (see my last post), then I'll allow it anyway as I'd have to 'bump up the beef' somewhat to make it a challenge. I haven't scuttled your ship just yet


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> IF YOU ARE NEW TO THIS THREAD AND ARE ABOUT TO POST - DON'T! I'M ACCEPTING NO MORE, EVEN IF PEOPLE DROP OUT!
> 
> I've got 12 prospective players. Now, how do YOU want to do this?
> 
> ...




I personally would perfer option 2. It would be cool.  But I understand the tremendous strain it would put you in trying to manage two seperate parties at the same time.  So I am cool with either of the three.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> [...]
> Raylis - Two words - Love it! Definately through. Nice background & description, especially liked the 'personal details' touch. You may pass 'GO!' and collect your $200 - well, bonus XP anyway... Just how much? You'll have to wait and see...
> [...]




Thanks  



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> Option 1: The orgy - All 12 of you in a mega adventure (unless some drop out). The only problem I forsee is during combat, which, depending on post rates, may get drawnout, or those with higher initiative will pwn everything before you get chance to act - but after a few skirmishes I should be able to guage your strength better in order to compensate to make sure you all get your fair share of blood and guts!
> As for delays - during combat you'll each have 24 hours to post your actions. No post - I take over your PC. If you don't post for a while, I'll just drop the character altogether. When playing a PbP game we should all bear in mind that our inactiveness spoils the game for everyone else - so if we go with this, you'll have 12 people baying for your blood!
> 
> Option 2: Teams - I could split you into 2 groups of 6, running parallel with one another, separated by a few days. This may be trickier and will almost certainly involve some cross-over between the two. Personally, I'd prefer option 1 to this.
> ...




Option 1 or 3 seem to be the best choices, but I'll be cool with whichever way you want to go

...

Wow, 12 Dwarves going into a mountain, what does that Remind you of?


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Although they're from different sources they are of same 'type' so they won't stack, you'd only get the Higher DR. Sorry dude.



Yeah, I figured I'd ask, because that was my guess but I wasn't sure. No biggie, I'll just spend the 2000gp on something else. 

I vote option 1 or 3; either way.

I'm still working up my background, I'll be adding to it probably Monday (doing a lot of work on the house right now, my schedule should open up a lot after Sunday).

Also, Ancient History and I chose first names a single letter apart... that's just a recipe for confusion.  AH, you want to change or shall I?


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, well.  Necromancers are so discriminated against, but I hate, hate, HATE paladins.

Could I try a (human) cleric/warlock/eldritch theurge?


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

From my perspective, the orgy is preferable. But, a quick word of warning. You may need to up the CR of the monsters a bit (more so than you normally would for 12 freakin' characters), considering my Dragon Shaman. The more people around a Dragon Shaman, the more his buffs affect the battle. Two people receiving a +2 to damage is one thing, but 9 is a little bit more intense. Especially since we will probably have a lot of melee characters, my buffs could really swing a battle. Heads up on that, because I want a challenge. 

But, then again, I wouldn't mind the third option, either. As for the second, as a PLAYER, I wouldn't mind, but it goes without saying that that puts some pretty intense strain on the DM, and I think that it would be better for everybody involved if all focus were put on only one game.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

OK, sorry for the double post, but here's the finished stats for Lazkahn, Champion of Serisivar. Background and physical description will soon follow, but I thought it would be nice to give a good idea of the character. In a nutshell, he basically functions as an aura generator and a defensive front-line fighter (designed to soak up large amounts of damage), with slight skills in social interactions (bluff and intimidate only), and a lot of emphasis on the breath weapon. Most of the time in combat, he'll be up there in the front lines, keeping as many people as possible in his aura and blasting away with the breath weapon whenever he is able (so he might actually do a decent amount of damage, too). Also, for the party's cleric - you're gonna love this guy. Your healing spells between battle will be cut in half, due to the fast healing aura, so you can feel free to prepare all those obscure and offensive little spells that you never get the chance to toy around with.

Not bad for the "underpowered" Kobolds, eh? 

[sblock=Lazkahn, Champion of Serisivar]*Male Earth Kobold Blue Dragon Shaman 6*
*Small Humanoid (dragonblood, reptilian)*
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+18 (78 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares) [_30 ft. unencumbered_]
*Armor Class:* 25 (+1 size, -1 Dex, +1 natural, +10 _+1 heavy plate of light fortification_, +4 _+2 heavy steel shield_), touch 10, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+2
*Attack:* _+1 heavy pick_ +8 melee (1d4+3/x4) or light pick +7 melee (1d3+2/x4) or claw +7 melee (1d3+2) or bite +2 melee (1d3+1) or masterwork light crossbow +5 ranged (1d6/19-20)
*Full Attack:* _+1 heavy pick_ +8 melee (1d4+3/x4) and bite +2 melee (1d3+1) or light pick +7 melee (1d3+2) and bite +2 melee (1d3+1) or 2 claws +7 melee (1d3+2) and bite +2 melee (1d3+1) or masterwork light crossbow +5 ranged (1d6/19-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, draconic adaptation (_ventriloquism_), draconic aura +2, draconic resolve, touch of vitality (heal wounds)
*Special Qualities:* Earth kobold traits
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +1, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 14
*Skill Ranks:* Bluff 7, Intimidate 9, Speak Language (common) 2,
*Feats:* Ability Focus (breath weapon), Armor Proficiency (heavy), Shape Breath, Skill Focus (bluff)
*Alignment:* LN
*Equipment:* _+1 heavy plate of light fortification_, _+2 heavy shield_, _+1 heavy pick_, light pick, masterwork light crossbow, 30 crossbow bolts, explorer’s outfit, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, 5 pieces of chalk, crowbar, flint and steel, grappling hook, map case, 4 days worth of rations, 50’ silk rope, 1 sunrod, 2 torches, waterskin, whetstone
*Coins:* 6 gp, 8 sp, 1 cp
*Weight Carried:* 90 1/8 lbs.
*Weight Capacities:* Light – 43.5 lbs., Medium – 87 lbs., Heavy – 131.25 lbs.
*Languages:* Common, Draconic[/sblock]
[sblock=Special Abilities]*Breath Weapon (Su):* 30-ft. line, damage 3d6 electricity, once every 1d4 rounds, Reflex DC 18 half. Or, with Shape Breath, 15-ft. cone, damage 3d6 electricity, once every 1d4+1 rounds, Reflex DC 18 half.
*Draconic Adaptation (ventriloquism) (Su):* Allows casting of _ventriloquism_, as the spell, at will, Will disbelief DC 13, caster level 6th.
*Draconic Aura (Su):* All allies within 30’ gain the benefits of one of the following auras, swapped, activated, and suppressed as a swift action: Energy Shield, Power, Presence, Toughness, Vigor.
Energy Shield: If any subject is struck with a natural attack or a non-reach weapon, the attacker takes 4 electricity damage.
Power: Subject’s melee attacks deal +2 damage.
Presence: Subjects gain a +2 bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks.
Toughness: Subjects gain DR 2/magic.
Vigor: Subjects gain Fast Healing 2 when below ½ normal hit points.
*Draconic Resolve (Ex):* Immunity to sleep and paralysis effects, and the Frightful Presence of dragons.
*Touch Of Vitality (heal wounds) (Su):* Touch can heal up to 24 hit points per day as a standard action to self or others, divided up as you wish. Touch Of Vitality cannot damage undead.[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Description]UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/sblock]
[sblock=Tactics]UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/sblock]


----------



## Ancient History (Oct 6, 2007)

*Keirgan Dorthanson Stats*

Name: Keirgan Dorthanson
Race: Dwarf
Class: Abjurer 6 Prohibited Schools (Necromancy, Enchantment)
HD: 6d4+12; hp 36
Init: +3
Speed: 20ft
AC: 15 (+3 dex, +1 natural, +1 bracers)
Base Attack/Grapple: +3 ; +3 grapple
Attack: 
Full Attack: 
Special Attacks: Power Attack 
Special Qualities: Dwarven Traits
Saves: Fort +4 Ref +5 Will +5
Abilities: Str 10 Dex 16 [14 +2 gloves], Con 14, Int 20 [18, +2 headband], Wis 10, Cha 9 
Skills: Concentration 14 (9, +5 Int), Craft (brewer) 6 (1, +5 Int), Decipher Script 14 (9, +5 Int), Hide 5 (4, +3 Dex), Knowledge (arcane) 14 (9, +5 Int), Move Silently 5 (4, +3 Dex), Profession (mushroom farmer) 6 (1, +5 Int), Search 7 (4, +5 Int), Spellcraft 14 (9, +5 Int), Spot 2 (4) or 4 (+2 when familiar is near), Listen 3 (+3 from bat familiar) or 5 (further +2 when familiar is near)
Feats: Scribe Scroll (b), Spell focus (Evocation), Weapon Focus (Touch), Energy Substitution (electricity) (b), Fiery Burst
Align: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon
Possessions: 
Amulet of natural armor +1
Bracers of Armor +1
Gloves of dexterity +2
Headband of Intellect +2
Potion of Remove Paralysis
Wand of Shield 50 Charges
Wand of mage Armor 50 Charges
Rope, hemp
Backpack, 
Pony
Saddle, riding
Chalk (8 pcs)
Crossbow, Heavy (30 bolts)
Dagger
Staff
5 iron spikes
A silver mirror
50 feet of string
Caltrops (50)
450 gp
Familiar:  Bat (Balcky)
Hp:  18
Natural Armor +3
Int 8
Special:  Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master

Spell Book:
1st:  Enlarge, Fist of Stone, Hold Portal, Identify, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Orb of Sound, Shield
2nd:  Glitterdust, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, Web
3rd:  Dispel Magic, Fire Ball, Magic Circle Against Evil, Monster Summoning III
Spell DCs:  15 + Level of the spell, 16 + Level of the spell for evocation
Caster Level: 6, 7 for fire spells


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Oh, well.  Necromancers are so discriminated against, but I hate, hate, HATE paladins.




Well would you hang around a midget who plays with dead things?.... 




			
				WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Could I try a (human) cleric/warlock/eldritch theurge?




Hmmmm, that could be quite nasty. I'll have to have a think on it...


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

Nazhkandrias, I have to say I'm impressed. Very! You have created a quite extraordiary and formidable rat! I tip my hat to you, sir!

Ancient History, all is looking good! A beer-drinking-mushroom-farmer. Intriguing! lol


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Nazhkandrias, I have to say I'm impressed. Very! You have created a quite extraordiary and formidable rat! I tip my hat to you, sir!



 I'm glad that you think so! I guess I just love Kobolds in every class - nothing is more fun than trying to peel a 2-foot tall raging Barbarian yelling "SQUEE!" off of your kneecap...


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> From my perspective, the orgy is preferable. But, a quick word of warning. You may need to up the CR of the monsters a bit (more so than you normally would for 12 freakin' characters), considering my Dragon Shaman. The more people around a Dragon Shaman, the more his buffs affect the battle. Two people receiving a +2 to damage is one thing, but 9 is a little bit more intense. Especially since we will probably have a lot of melee characters, my buffs could really swing a battle. Heads up on that, because I want a challenge.




You don't have a clue what's down there. It should be quite..... _intense_.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> If you can e-mail or PM me the way things work (using your character as an example), your chances will be greatly increased.




Sure thing.

[sblock=-SIN-]
Torgga's primary ability is the being able to shape soulmelds.  Shaping them works like preparing spells:  It takes her an hour to do and she can only do it once per day.  It's unlike spellcasting in that she can keep using the same melds all day.  They also last until she takes the time to unshape them, so if she wants to keep the same set up she can skip preperation that day.

Soulmelds don't have levels.  She gets access to more powerful binding options as she increases in level, but the basic, weak power that each meld provides is available even to any first-level incarnate.  The basic ability of Torgga's _vitality belt_, for example, is a +4 morale bonus on Constitution checks and Con-based skill checks.

Torgga can shape four melds.  Each must occupy a different slot (crown, feet, hands, arms, brow, shoulders, throat, waist, heart, and soul).  Some of them are a bit more adaptable in that you can put them in different slots if you need to.  They don't interfere with magic items on the same slot.  Torgga has soulmelds on her feet, hands, shoulders, and waist.

There are two ways to improve soulmelds.  The first is essentia.  Torgga has an essentia pool of 6, and she can move these points around as a swift action to improve different melds.  The standard maximum number of points that she could put in anything at one time is only 2 for her level, but she has a class ability that improves this to 3 for soulmelds (it remains 2 for feats and other abilities, but Torgga has none that she can invest essentia in anyway).  She also has a feat that improves this limit by 1 for one soulmeld.  Essentia either improves the meld's ability (each point adds 1d6 damage to her _lightning gauntlet_ attack) or gives it a different ability, which gets better based on the points added (each point put in her _vitality belt_ improves her current and maximum hit points by 6).

The othe method is chakra binds.  A soulmeld can be bound to a chakra that it occupies.  These would be the closest thing to an equivelant to spell levels.  Torgga can shape a soul soulmeld at first level and it shouldn't be any more powerful than a crown soulmeld.  A soul chakra bind is way more powerful than a crown bind though.  Torgga can make two binds, and they have to be to her crown, feet, or hands.  A bound soulmeld suppresses a magic item worn on the same body slot.  Torgga has her _cerulean sandals_ bound to her feet, granting her the ability to use _dimension door_ for a total of 60 feet during the day in 10-foot increments (but the penalty for using the ability up is that the meld completely unshapes, loosing her the _water walk_ and the speed boost too, so she'll try to keep it to only 50).

Soulmelds are also subject to spell resistance, anti-magic, and _dispel magic_ (which suppresses them like magic items, not destroys them).[/sblock]

EDIT:  Hmm.. I never gave Torgga a physical description.  I should fix that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Is there room for a Dwarven Fighter/Paladin/Kensie, polearm, trip focused type? 

[sblock=Heclar]Unlike all other Dwarves, Helcar has no family and no clan name. He is simply known as Heclar. His past is simple and easily dismissed as luck and coincidence the by Elders. The year he came into manhood he was told that he was the lone survivor a raid of Orcs and Trolls or so they thought. The raid surprised and killed his entire village during an evening storm. The next day a patrol found the village in ruins. After an extensive search they found Heclar and brought him back to the Keep. That was some 60 years ago. Now, he is a respected solider of battle, a warrior of duty and honor that has served his good hearted Lord faithfully and honorably. Over time he became favored by his Lord above all others. It is also know that we was sometimes sought for his personal opinions and views on grave matters of the state. Eventually he would even become the secret lover of the Lord’s oldest of two daughters. Do to who they were and where they came from they could never make their affections public. So instead they married in secret. 

Through his many years of servitude he would rise to the highest ranks within his Lord’s elite guard and was revered by many within the Keep. But that has all changed now. Some moons ago in the early morning he was sent on a routine errand to one of the nearby villages. Upon his return that night he would find the entire keep of his Lord littered with the dead bodies of his peers and friends. Their blood was thrown across the ground in what he concluded was a surprise attack. But from what, or from whom, he did not know. He would search through out the entire Keep only to find that both his Lord and his lover have met he same fate. With the enemy long gone, he would spend some time taking care of the deceased and saying farewell to his lover. With his Lord’s sacred Glaive in hand he gathers his gear and heads out in search of the ones accountable for making him an orphan once again. His only clues are a name written down during his lover’s final moments with her own blood and vague glimpses within his mind of a battle similar to this one.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry, lack of time prevents me from joining this game.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll get a post up character post up later tonight, but as far as game goes I like option 3 the most.  In my personal experience games with more than 6 players don't last for long(because of long combats, they are hard to prepare for, and for lack of commitment from players).  That said I am in for the long haul!


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Sorry, lack of time prevents me from joining this game.




A shame to hear that. Maybe another time, eh?...



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Is there room for a Dwarven Fighter/Paladin/Kensie, polearm, trip focused type?
> 
> [sblock=Heclar]Unlike all other Dwarves, Helcar has no family and no clan name. He is simply known as Heclar. His past is simple and easily dismissed as luck and coincidence the by Elders. The year he came into manhood he was told that he was the lone survivor a raid of Orcs and Trolls or so they thought. The raid surprised and killed his entire village during an evening storm. The next day a patrol found the village in ruins. After an extensive search they found Heclar and brought him back to the Keep. That was some 60 years ago. Now, he is a respected solider of battle, a warrior of duty and honor that has served his good hearted Lord faithfully and honorably. Over time he became favored by his Lord above all others. It is also know that we was sometimes sought for his personal opinions and views on grave matters of the state. Eventually he would even become the secret lover of the Lord’s oldest of two daughters. Do to who they were and where they came from they could never make their affections public. So instead they married in secret.
> 
> Through his many years of servitude he would rise to the highest ranks within his Lord’s elite guard and was revered by many within the Keep. But that has all changed now. Some moons ago in the early morning he was sent on a routine errand to one of the nearby villages. Upon his return that night he would find the entire keep of his Lord littered with the dead bodies of his peers and friends. Their blood was thrown across the ground in what he concluded was a surprise attack. But from what, or from whom, he did not know. He would search through out the entire Keep only to find that both his Lord and his lover have met he same fate. With the enemy long gone, he would spend some time taking care of the deceased and saying farewell to his lover. With his Lord’s sacred Glaive in hand he gathers his gear and heads out in search of the ones accountable for making him an orphan once again. His only clues are a name written down during his lover’s final moments with her own blood and vague glimpses within his mind of a battle similar to this one.[/sblock]




I guess you turned up in the right place at the right time!

Just re-work your history and flesh it out some. Not knowing his exact heritage isn't a problem, but it would help (me more than anyone). Make sure you read the entire thread - not just my posts, all of them. Your character's an armoured blademaster, divine and noble - His reason for embarking on such a journey would probably be to reclaim Ironstorm by way of the sword (or axe!), visiting his wrath upon ancient foes....


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> The more people around a Dragon Shaman, the more his buffs affect the battle. Two people receiving a +2 to damage is one thing, but 9 is a little bit more intense. Especially since we will probably have a lot of melee characters, my buffs could really swing a battle. Heads up on that, because I want a challenge.



Running with this thought. I once read a thread about a group whos main theam were about aura buffing everyone else. The group had classes like a bard, shaman, marshell, and some others plus one real front line fighter who was like a pig in slop. The concept sounded like a lot fun. 

I would be up for playing a marshell and we already got a shaman. ANy other takers on this concept?

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Just re-work your history and flesh it out some. Not knowing his exact heritage isn't a problem, but it would help (me more than anyone). Make sure you read the entire thread - not just my posts, all of them. Your character's an armoured blademaster, divine and noble - His reason for embarking on such a journey would probably be to reclaim Ironstorm by way of the sword (or axe!), visiting his wrath upon ancient foes....



 Got it. 

-Blood


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 7, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Wow, 12 Dwarves going into a mountain, what does that Remind you of?



Can we refer to the kobold as "Bilbo"?


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 7, 2007)

I was thinking my character could be a missionary.  The eldritch theurge, I mean.  He was sent to live among the dwarves for an indiscretion he committed.  I'll flesh this out more if you approve my concept.

Which deities are we using again?


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 7, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Which deities are we using again?



Core pantheon.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 7, 2007)

cheshire_grin said:
			
		

> Can we refer to the kobold as "Bilbo"?



Of course 

DWARF: Oi! Bilbo! Git yer scaly arse over here! Goblin's givin' me guff!
LAZKAHN: *Charges breath weapon*
DWARF: 'Bout time, Bilbo!
LAZKAHN: *Nails Dwarf with 50,000 volts of pure pwnage* *Sizzle*



			
				Scribbler said:
			
		

> Core pantheon.



AKA, Moradin. 



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I would be up for playing a marshell and we already got a shaman. ANy other takers on this concept?



Marshall and Dragon Shaman? Damn. Works for me, I think that I'd like how the two would get along! Lazkahn is the tactical type (I'll reveal this in the background later), so maybe they'll compare strategies, or the like. Should be fun!



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> You don't have a clue what's down there. It should be quite..... intense.



The truth? You can't handle the truth! Sorry, just had too.  Anyway, remember, if I'm not worried about dying, I'm not having fun. Good luck killing this guy - and no, that isn't a challenge. Please don't drop a rock on me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Marshall and Dragon Shaman? Damn. Works for me, I think that I'd like how the two would get along! Lazkahn is the tactical type (I'll reveal this in the background later), so maybe they'll compare strategies, or the like. Should be fun!



This was the thread that I was talking about. I'm now looking at more of a paladin/marshal combination. If someone else would want to play a bard using some of the ideas from this thread the party fighters would be in hog heaven. The bonus to attack, damage and saves would be insane. 

Just throwing it out there. 

-Blood


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2007)

My pardon SIN, I know you say you didn't want any more players, but you still have your recruiting tag up.  Is there truly a subconscious wish for more (possibly including Thukold Spiritstone, a dwarven binder) or have you just been too busy to tag the tag down?


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 7, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> My pardon SIN, I know you say you didn't want any more players, but you still have your recruiting tag up.  Is there truly a subconscious wish for more (possibly including Thukold Spiritstone, a dwarven binder) or have you just been too busy to tag the tag down?




Sorry dude, I'm going to have to say no, for now at least. If someone drops out, I'll let you know via PM or email, but thankyou for showing interest nonetheless.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The bonus to attack, damage and saves would be insane.




As would be your enemies! Meh!


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> This was the thread that I was talking about. I'm now looking at more of a paladin/marshal combination. If someone else would want to play a bard using some of the ideas from this thread the party fighters would be in hog heaven. The bonus to attack, damage and saves would be insane.



Not to mention having a crusader's healing beefing up HP, although at the levels we're at that won't be quite as impressive.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 7, 2007)

*Adun Goldhair Seafoam* (EYE-din)
Female Dwarf Druid 6
[sblock]
NG Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +3 Spot +12, Darkvision 60 feet
*Languages* Common, Druidic, Dwarf, Giant
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *17, touch 12, flat-footed 15; +2 dex, +5 armor 
*hp* 66 (6 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 15 ft.
*Melee* +5 MW Shortspear 1d6 OR +4 MW silver sleeve blade 1d4 OR -1 knee blade 1d6
*Ranged* +7 MW Shortspear 1d6 RI 20ft OR +7 Sling 1d4 RI 50ft
*Special Actions* Fiery Burst, Burning Blade
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Gear* MW shortspear, MW silver sleeve blade, MW sling
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 10
*SQ* Wild Empathy, Nature Sense, Animal Companion, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Wild Shape 2/day
*Feats *  Druid Weapon Proficiencies, Light & Medium Armor proficiencies, Martial Study (Burning Blade), Fiery Burst, Natural Spell
*Skills*  Concentration +12 (9 ranks), Handle Animal +9 (9 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) +12 (9 ranks), Spot +12 (9 ranks), Survival +14 (9 ranks)
*Experience Points:* 0
*Possessions* combat gear plus _Boots of the Winterlands_, _Ring of the Darkhidden_, _Finned Gauntlets_ plus equipment listed below
*Druid Spells Prepared* (5/3/3/2, CL 6th, +6 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):

0th—  (DC 13) _Purify Food & Drink, Detect Magic (x2), Mending (x2)_
1st—  (DC 14) _Sandblast, Produce Flame, Faerie Fire_
2nd—  (DC 15) _Body of the Sun, Heartfire, Decomposition_
3rd—  (DC 16) _Fire Wings, Call Lightning_
[/sblock]
*Appearance*

Adun keeps her long blonde hair immaculately clean and coiled in a long braid that often loops around her neck like a collar. Sun-touched and a tanned chestnut brown most of the time, her emerald green eyes peek out from early-developing crows feet from years at sea. 

Atop her head usually sits her navy blue tricorn hat at a jaunty angle, and her brass-buttoned sea-coat usually hangs open to leave her easy access to the items she has stored underneath it. Her sea-coat is especially fine, being a present from her godparents for her first successful sea trade profits, and is made out with fine golden-threaded embroidery depicting pelicans fishing in tiny, magnificent detail that are mirrored on the buttons and collar/cuffs.

Adun is tall and lean for a dwarf, owing to a lack of appetite from years of living off the land. If she'd reveal them to others, which isn't bloody likely unless the weather demands it, she's covered in beautifully wrought tattoos across her back that she got done in far away places.

*Background*

Long before the mass exodus from Ironstorm Mountain, Clan Seafoam made its way in small numbers to human and elvish lands to establish trade relations with those peoples. Ever the farthest ranging and the most at ease with the sea as well as stone, Seafoam clansmen are widely recognized as a powerful clan - if a bit off. Ran more like a powerful trading company than a dwarvish clan sometimes, Seafoam children have ever been more common than in many other clans as well. So, when Adun Goldhair came along she was not only a less likely female member of the family, she also had to contend with several older male siblings who had left the hearth decades ago to make their fortunes. Adun, of course, was encouraged to settle down soon to make more proud scions of the Seafoam legacy. Despite that, or perhaps because, Adun was infected with a wild urge to see the world, and so she did.

From Karmandu to Frailing, Adun has spent a decade at sea and in the ancient forests of the elves learning to hone her natural predilection for the natural world to a razor sharp edge. What she hasn't done is connect much with her dwarven heritage. Not that she's got a burning desire to live in some drab cave, but it seems like something a well-rounded cosmopolitan dwarf should consider looking into at least once.  When her second cousin in Lhapan wrote to her to tell her about their cousin Hrayla marrying into some bastard line of the old Ironstorm mountain royals it suddenly all clicked. She'd join the next expedition and grab whatever treasure she could find, and perhaps even hand over the dusty cave to Hrayla as a marriage gift. She never liked her anyways.

Adun has a reputation as one of the finest guides and trade explorers in her clan, as well as a nasty reputation as a dirty fighter. Adun is above denial, merely proclaiming that she'll win any fight as she can. If fighting fair were her lot in life she'd have been born with stones for senses and a beard.

*Red, Animal Companion*
[sblock]
Red
Night Fisherman
Tiny Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8 (20 hp) 
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 21 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/–8 
Attack: Talons +10 melee (1d4–2) 
Full Attack: Talons +10 melee (1d4–2) 
Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Link, Share Spells, Evasion, Devotion 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +3 
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +16, Move Silently +21, Spot +8* 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB, Diving Charge

Red is any atypical example of a Night Fisherman, a variety of nocturnal hawks that normally feed on fish and small beach game. Normally such animals are either pure black or pure white, but Red was born with a deformity that turned his cowl red and earned him his name. The rest of the bird is white with a variety of spots. Red has a wingspan of approximately 5 feet.

*Combat*

Night Fishermen swoop quietly down onto prey in the water, attacking with their powerful talons.

_Skills:_ Night Fishermen have a +8 racial bonus on Listen checks and a +14 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *They have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks in areas of shadowy illumination.

Link (Ex): A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

Share Spells (Ex): At the druid’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires. Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid and her animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal).

Evasion (Ex): If an animal companion is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw.

Devotion (Ex): An animal companion gains a +4 morale bonus on Will saves against enchantment spells and effects.

Bonus Tricks:
Attack,Seek, Fetch
[/sblock]
[sblock=Advancement]
*L1>Druid 1 * HP: 11  SP: 20
Abilities
STR 2 pts DEX 6 pts CON 6pts INT 4pts WIS 10pts CHA 4pts 
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (4 ranks), Handle Animal (4 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (4 ranks), Spot (4 ranks), Survival (4 ranks)
1st Feat: Martial Study: Burning Blade
Languages: Common, Druidic, Dwarf, Giant

*L2>Druid 2 * HP: 11  SP: 5
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (1 ranks), Handle Animal (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (1 ranks), Spot (1 ranks), Survival (1 ranks)

*L3>Druid 3 * HP: 11  SP: 5
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (1 ranks), Handle Animal (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (1 ranks), Spot (1 ranks), Survival (1 ranks)
3rd Feat: Fiery Burst

*L4>Druid 4 * HP: 11  SP: 5
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (1 ranks), Handle Animal (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (1 ranks), Spot (1 ranks), Survival (1 ranks)
4th Level Stat Increase: Wis

*L5>Druid 5 * HP: 11  SP: 5
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (1 ranks), Handle Animal (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (1 ranks), Spot (1 ranks), Survival (1 ranks)

*L6>Druid 6 * HP: 11  SP: 5
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (1 ranks), Handle Animal (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (1 ranks), Spot (1 ranks), Survival (1 ranks)
6th Feat: Natural Spell 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Special Abilities]
Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

Wild Empathy (Ex): A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

Trackless Step (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex): Starting at 4th level, a druid gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey.

Wild Shape (Su): At 5th level, a druid gains the ability to turn herself into any Small or Medium animal and back again once per day. Her options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type. This ability functions like the alternate form special ability, except as noted here. The effect lasts for 1 hour per druid level, or until she changes back. Changing form (to animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. Each time you use wild shape, you regain hit points as if you had rested for a night.

Any gear worn or carried by the druid melds into the new form and becomes nonfunctional. When the druid reverts to her true form, any objects previously melded into the new form reappear in the same location on her body that they previously occupied and are once again functional. Any new items worn in the assumed form fall off and land at the druid's feet.

The form chosen must be that of an animal the druid is familiar with.

A druid loses her ability to speak while in animal form because she is limited to the sounds that a normal, untrained animal can make, but she can communicate normally with other animals of the same general grouping as her new form. (The normal sound a wild parrot makes is a squawk, so changing to this form does not permit speech.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment Worksheet]
Starting Gold = 13,000GP

0000.00  traveler's outfit (one free outfit to hide naked adventurers)
0301.00  masterwork shortspear 3lb.
0300.00  masterwork sling
0000.10  sling bullets (10) 5lb.
0001.00  sling bullets (100) 50lb.*
0015.00  tricorn hat 1lb.
0004.00  (w/ inside pocket (fine), DC 25 Search to discover)
0750.00  potion of gaseous form (inside pocket of tricorn)
0160.00  masterwork oilskin suit (Sea-Coat) 10lb.
0001.00  (w/ inside pocket (tiny))
0336.00  masterwork silver sleeve blade (as dagger, -2 to hit, DC 25 Search to discover) 1lb.
0020.00  knee blade (as shortsword, -2 to hit, DC 15 Search to discover) 2lb.
0000.10  bedroll 5lb.*
0001.00  flint & steel*
0005.00  signet ring
0001.00  belt pouch .5lb.
0000.00  holly & mistletoe
0005.00  spell component pouch 2lb.
0700.00  White Dragonhide Breastplate 30lb.
2500.00  Boots of the Winterlands 1lb.
3500.00  Finned Gauntlets 1lb.
2000.00  Heward's Handy Haversack 5lb.
2000.00  Ring of the Darkhidden
----
399GP 8SP, 61.5lb. medium load
* Objects In Haversack
[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work, JH, a very fruity concept - should net some interesting roleplaying indeed. I like it.

*EVERYONE KEEP AN EYE ON THE ORIGINAL POST (#1), I'LL BE ADDING RULES AND OTHER INFO AT THE BOTTOM, SO CHECK REGULARLY.*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are Dream Dwarves from the Races of Stone an acceptable race?


-Blood


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Are Dream Dwarves from the Races of Stone an acceptable race?
> 
> 
> -Blood




No.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 7, 2007)

[sblock=Darmon, sheet, history and appearance]
Name: Darmon
Race: Gold Dwarf
Class/Level: Sorcerer 6
Gender: Male
Exp:  15,000

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 10
Constitution (CON) 18
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 19

Alignment: NG
AC: 17 (+5 armor + 2 shield)
Hit Points: 50
Movement: 20'

Init: +0
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack: +3 Morningstar 1d8
Ranged Attack: +3 Light crossbow 1d8, 19-20x2 80’
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +6

Race Abilities

+2 Con, -2 dex
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning
Weapon familiarity (urgroshes and waraxes)
+4 on str checks to oppose overruns and trips
+2 on saves vs poison, spells and SLA
+4 dodge to AC vs. foes of the giant type
+2 on craft and appraise checks when dealing with stone and metal
+1 on attack rolls vs. abberations


Class Abilities:
Spells
Power of Stone:  As long as both he and his target are touching the ground, the range of any spell he casts is increased by 50%.  The DC of the spell is also increased by 1.  If the spell affects multiple targets, all targets must be touching the ground for this ability to work.  This replaces the second level spell known gained at level 5.
Divine Companion:  During the day you can store spells into your divine companion.  These stored spells can be used in two ways.  First as a standard action you can heal yourself 1d6 damage for each spell level you expend from your divine companion.  Second as a swift action you can convert spell levels into a deflection bonus to AC and a resistance bonus on saves equal to the amount of stored spell levels that you expend.  These bonuses last for one round per CL.

Skills: 27
Concentration +13 (9 ranks + 4 con)
Knowledge arcana +7 (6 ranks +1 int)
Knowledge dungeoneering +5 ( 4 ranks +1 int)
Spellcraft +8 (7 ranks +1 int)

Feats
Earth Sense
Heighten Spell
Earth Spell 

Languages - Common, Dwarven, Giant


Mithral Twilight Chain shirt +1 (10lb)
Mithral Buckler +1(2lb)
Morningstar (6lb)
Light crossbow (4lb)
Cloak of Resistance+1 augmented with Charisma+2(1lb)
Arcanist’s Gloves
2 potions of CLW
Scroll of See invisibility
Scroll of Shield
Scroll of obscuring mist
Spell Component Pouch(2lb)
Backpack(2lb)
Waterskin(4lb)
Belt pouches(2)
Bolts(20)(2lb)
80gp(1lb)

Spells Known:  7/3/2/1

0:  Acid Splash, read magic, detect magic, mage hand, prestidigitation, open/close, disrupt undead
1st:  magic missile, grease, Orb of Lesser Acid
2nd:  Kelgore’s Grave mist, Rebuke
3rd:  Sound Lance

Spells per day:  6/7/6/4

DC:  14+spell level* 

*+1 if target and Darmon are both touching the ground









	Darmon woke in a cold sweat.  Light from their campfire glittered off his mithral armor.  The vision of his ancestor still were fresh in his mind.  He stood and dusted himself off.  The forest was alive at this time of night.  Not like the silent caves of his home.  Dorn stood nearby, his ancestor kept watch over him as he slept, always here protecting him.
	It was time, Dorn said.  The kin of those long lost gather.  It was his destiny to join them.  There he would recover Dorn’s body, the King’s own advisor, when they had long ago left to reclaim the mines that surely belonged to them.  From there they would go on to claim the treasure’s of the land for themselves.  They would set up a kingdom, and rule it for all eternity.  That was what Dorn said.
	Darmon had yet to see the kin of those lost.  For all he knew, they could be nothing but farmers, inspired by old stories to venture into the dark.  Darmon prayed that Dorn was right.  He left his companions then.  He quickly scrawled a note on a sheet of paper.  The human warrior had fallen asleep on watch again, getting away would be easy.  His light armor never made a rustle as he crept away.  He looked back once, he felt bad leaving them alone in the forest.  They knew his predicament, as he had told them of Dorn’s speeches to him, they knew he would be leaving soon.  He needed no light to walk through the forest, his keen dwarven eyes were all he needed.
	Darmon soon came to a river…how he hated water.  He began looking for a shallow place to cross.  He heard noise from up ahead, splashing in the water.  A trio of humanoids were attacking an elk that had wandered to close to the water.  They were Skum, Darmon had studied many creatures that were almost alien to this world, creatures so hideous and malformed their only way of life was one of an evil predator.  Not wanted to see the Skum win the battle with the elk, one had ahold of the creature’s antlers, trying to force it’s head underwater.  The other two dodged kicks from the elk’s hind legs as they raked sharp claws down it’s sides.
	Darmon chanted the words of a spell, and invisible darts of force struck the skum holding onto the elk’s head.  It groaned and slipped into the water.  The elk raised it’s head from the water, spraying water from it’s nostrils as it gasped for breath.  The skum abandoned it’s prey and swam upriver towards Darmon.  Darmon chanted once more and a cold mist clung to the water where the skum swam.  They were instantly tired and the mist chilled them to the bone.  As they emerged from the mist covered water, one slashed at Darmon, but the blow was weak, and scraped off his buckler.  Darmon stepped back and activated the magic of his gloves while weaving his hands in another spell.  More force missiles struck the remaining skum, and they howled as they fell back into the water, dead.
	Seeing the aberrations dead, Darmon walked along the river once more.  Before long he found a suitable place to cross.  The way was short and he didn’t get wet, a log had fallen over a narrow place in the river.  A day later, Darmon emerged from the forest.  He could see the mountains in the distance, there he would find his companions and his destiny.

Appearance:  Darmon doesn’t look a like a worker of magic at first glance.  He wears a chain shirt of mithral.  A buckler of the same material is attached to his arm.  He carries a morningstar in his left hand.  The only sign of magic about him, is his spell component pouch.  The subtle aroma of musty dirt clings to him.  He is handsome as far as dwarves go.  His black beard is well-groomed and his square jaw is unmarked by scarring.  His black hair is neatly combed and tied into a ponytail that reaches his lower back.  Bright blue eyes look from behind a helm that covers the crown of his head.[/sblock]

I took the 5th level sorcerer level substitution from Races of Stone(sacrificing a 2nd level spell known) as well as the divine companion ability from Dungeonscape(sacrificing my familiar)  The sub level provides me a d6 hit die for that level as well as knowledge dungeoneering for that level.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zerul Demonsbane, Eldritch Disciple*

Here he is!  My eldritch disciple!

[sblock=stats]
Zerul Demonsbane
CN Human Cleric 2/Warlock 1/Mystic Theurge 2/Eldritch Disciple 1
Deity: Philosophy (Chaos)

Str 8
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 10
Wis 18 (used level increase) (20 with periapt)
Cha 16

Init+2
HP: 44
AC: 18
Saves: 
Fort +7
Ref +3
Will +16
BAB: +2
XP: 15,000

Attack: Eldritch Blast +4 (2d6)
+1 morningstar +2 (1d8)

Skills: Concentration +10, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (religion) +8 , Knowledge (the planes) +4, 
Feats: Heighten Spell, Divine Metamagic (Heighten Spell), Southern Magician, Practiced Spellcaster (cleric)

Special: Cure spell conversion, Turn Undead (as 3rd-level cleric) 6/day, Domains(Chaos), Divine Magician (1: ray of enfeeblement, 2: false life),  Gift of the Divine (Wild Frenzy, +2 to melee attack and damage, eldritch blast attack and damage for 6 rounds) 

Cleric Spells: (Caster Level 6 but choose spells as CL 4, +1 CL for chaos spells, DC 15+level, 5/5+1/3+1 per day)

Warlock Invocations (Caster Level 4, DC 13+spell level)
Least- Eldritch Blast, See the Unseen, Eldritch Spear, Baleful Utterance (DC 15) 

Languages: Common

Wealth & Equipment (total value 13,000).  Light load
+1 chain shirt (1, 250 gp)
standard adventurer's kit (15 gp)
Heward's handy haversack (2,000 gp)
+1 morningstar (2,308 gp)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp)
Vest of resistance +1 (1,000 gp)
Ring of protection +1 (2,000 gp)
Silver symbol of Chaos around neck (25 gp)
402 gp
Vestments of a Chaos Priest 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared at the beginning of the adventure]
Spells Prepared:
0- light (2), detect magic (2), read magic,
1- bless (2), ray of enfeeblement, sign, updraft (protection from law)
2- hold person, bull's strength, false life  (shatter)
[/sblock]

Background:
Zerul (Demonsbane's his family name, as his father slew a balor.  His father did not go into much detail, as it's a painful memory) was raised by the priests of Chaos from a young age, but also discovered strange arcane power.  As these were valued by the priests of Chaos, Zerul was trained as an eldritch disciple.

His charisma and good lucks got him into trouble when he was discovered in an affair with the daughter of the duke.  He was then packed off to be a missionary to the dwarves.  Dwarves, mainly following Moradin, were not generally interested in the worship of chaos. So Zerul has been seeking a heroic adventure he could go on to impress the dwarves and convert them to the worship of chaos.  This looks like a golden opportunity to do so.


Appearance/Personality: Zerul is a 5'6" human, with short straight blond hair and nothing in the way of facial hair.  He is 26, and well read, though not great at puzzles.  He wears a chain shirt and the vestments of a middling rank priest of Chaos, though with the spiral emblem marking him as an eldritch disciple (of which he is proud).  He is well traveled, but is given occasionally to boring rambling.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Capt. Catherfina Ingen of Clan Krigdon and the Imperial Guard
LG Gold Dwarf Paladin 4 / Marshal 2
I picked Motivate Dex for the Initative bonuses (+5) & Motivate Attack for the attack bonus(+2)[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Name: Catherfina Ingen
Class: Paladin 4/Marshal 2  Age: 65
Race: Dwarf (Gold)          Height: 4' 6"
Size: Medium  	            Weight: 140 lbs
Gender: Female              Eyes: Bright Blue
Alignment: Lawful Good      Hair: Blond
Deity:                      Skin: Tan 

Class & Racial Traits:
Dwarf                             Paladin
+1 Attack vs Orcs & Goblinoids    Aura of Good
+2 Appraise & Craft               Divine Grace (+4)
+2 vs Poison                      Lay on Hands (16hp)
+2 vs Spells & spell-like effects Smite Evil (x1 +4 Att & +4 damage)
+4 Dodge vs Giants                Aura of Curage
Stablilty                         Divine Health
Stonecutting                      Turn Undead x7

Marshal
Minor Aura +4: Motivate Dexterity
Major Aura +1: Motivate Attack

Str: 16 (+3)  Level: 6     XP: 
Dex: 12 (+1)  BAB: +5      HP: 70 (4d10+2d6+18)
Con: 16 (+3)  Grapple: +8  Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 10 (+0)  Speed: 20'   Spell Res: -
Wis: 08 (-1)  Init: +1     Spell Save: - 
Cha: 18 (+4)  ACP: -6      Spell Fail: 50%				

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +6    +2   +1  +0   +0  +0   19 (23)
Touch:  11   Flat-Footed: 18

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  7    +3  +4   +14
Ref:   1    +1  +4   +6
Will:  4    +4  +4   +12

Armor              Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight Cost
H. St. Shield (MW)   +2   -  -1  15%  15lbs  170sp
Banded Mail (MW)     +6   +1 -5  35%  35lbs  800sp
   (Gold Dragon Armor)

Weapon           Attack Damage  Critical  Range  Weight Cost 
D. Axe (MW)       +10   1d10+3    X3       -     15lbs  330gp
L. Crossbow (MW)  +7    1d8    19-20/x2    -      8lbs  335gp

Equipment Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit           (10gp / 0 lbs)
Bolts (60)                 (3gp / 9 lbs)             
Flint & Steel              (1gp / 0 lbs)
Belt Pouch                 (1gp / .5 lbs)
Cloak of Charisma +2       (4000gp / 0 lbs)
Helm of Tactics            (2000gp / 0 lbs) *Give +1 Minor Aura 3/day
Horn of Resilience         (5000gp / 0 lbs) *Give +1 Major Aura 3/day
Potion, Cure Mod x3        (300gp / 0 lbs)
Rations x6                 (3gp / 6 lbs)
Sunrods x5                 (10gp / 5 lbs)
Waterskin x3               (3gp / 12 lbs)

Total Gold Spent: 12993
Total Gold Remaining: 7 

Helcar: 
Current Capacity: Med (95)
Carry Capacity: Light: 0-76 Med.: 77-153 Heavy: 154-230 
Lift: 460 Drag: 1150

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblinoid, Giant

Feats: (5)
Force of Personality, Divine Shield, Divine Vigor 
skill Focus: Diplomacy

Skill Points: 28   Max Ranks: 9/4
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Appraise              Int    0    +0  0     0
Balance               Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Bluff*                Cha    0    +4        4
Climb                 Str    0    +3  -6    -3
Concentration+        Con    0    +3        3
Craft+                Int    0    +0        0
Decipher Script       Int    0    +0        0 
Diplomacy*+           Cha    9    +4  +5    18 [Synegry: Kn Nobility}
Disable Device        Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Disguise              Cha    0    +4        4
Escape Artist         Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Forgery               Int    0    +0        0
Gather Information    Cha    0    +4        4
Handle Animal*+       Cha    3    +4        7
Heal+                 Wis    0    -1        -1
Hide                  Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Intimidate*           Cha    0    +4        4
Jump                  Str    0    +3  -6    -4
Knowledge*+ (Nobility)Int    5    +0        5
Listen*               Wis    0    -1        -1
Move Silently         Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Open Lock             Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Perform*              Cha    0    +4        4
Profession+           Wis    0    -1        -1 
Ride*+                Dex    2    +1        3
Search                Int    0    +0        0
Sense Motive*+        Wis    2    -1        1
Sleight of Hand       Dex    0    +1        1
Speak Language*       N/A    2     -        2
Spellcraft            Int    0     0        0
Spot*                 Wis    5    -1        4
Survival*             Wis    0    -1        -1
Swim*                 Str    0    +3  -12   -9
Tumble                Dex    0    +1  -6    -5
Use Magic Device      Cha    0    +4        4
Use Rope              Dex    0    +1        1
* Class Skills for Marshall
+ Class Skills for Paladin[/sblock]
```
[sblock=Appearance] Catherfina is a striking figure. If you can catch her without 
her helmet on, you'd know she is beautiful, with soft features, an 
ever-present smile, and an infectious laugh. Her eyes are a deep and 
beautiful blue. They sometimes betray her mood, frequently becoming a 
steely grey when she angers. Her hair is a luxurious golden blonde, but 
being normally bound in leather before being stuffed under her helmet, it 
is easy to forget sometimes how good it looks when it is let down for a 
court function, or diplomatic meeting. Catherfina is tall for a dwarf, and though 
her weight is average for her height, she is obviously strong. It isn't hard 
to tell she has spent the last 10 years serving in the Imperial Guard. She is muscled, sinewy, and 
wiry. She is iconically wearing her clan’s armor, with its 
multiple filigrees and etchings, her grandfather’s shield, with its crest of arms 
and intricate runework, and her axe, a beautifully etched war axe 
of the finest craftsmanship, shining with a holy light.[/sblock][sblock=Personality/History] Catherfina speaks with clear confidence. When morale is 
low, it is Catherfina that you can expect to hear speaking. She is bold. 
Courageous. Reliable. She is at the forefront of every charge, crashing 
axe-first into whatever is most dangerous on the battlefield. Catherfina 
has a wry sense of humor, and is willing to talk with the troops, and be 
one of the guys. Though she has been known to "preach" she tries hard to 
minister to the troops, and others, without being preachy. The times have been 
hard, and the toll great on the land and its people. For her enemies there 
will be no mercy, only retribution, meted out at the business end of her axe.[/sblock] ALL DONE!!    Though I would like some kind of feed back. 

-Blood


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 8, 2007)

My apologies for not haveing Brottor together yet I have been crazy busy!! I will have complet tomorrow I pormise.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 8, 2007)

Take your time guys, there is no rush. I have a tremendous amount of work to do on my side of things, which will probably take a few days at least.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, I've updated my equipment and added an intro. Let me know if I need to add anything else.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I'll have a bio up for Lazkahn very soon, I just have a lot of work to do today and tomorrow. Sorry!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I updated my character sheet though it still needs a bit of work. Let me know if I need to change the two auras. As always feed back is welcome. 


-Blood


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 9, 2007)

Like I said, chill out and take your time. I rather have a mountain of detailed backgrounds and stuff to read through and work with than just scant stats etc. Unless any of you are suffering a terminal illness, we've got plenty of time. 

And stop apologising!


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 9, 2007)

I redid my feats -- realized I can't take WF (Greataxe) since at the level I took it I am not proficient with Greataxe... Also ditched Scribe Scroll since you say there won't be a lot of time for crafting.

Finally, I readded the Iron Ward Diamond since I checked its description in the Magic Item Compendium and it specifically states it stacks with similar DR from other sources. If you still want it not to stack that's fine, I'll just remove it again.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is anyone willing to play a bard? I was looking over the current submission and combining a Bard, a Dragon Shaman and a Marshal, each character will gain a, +5 Intiative, +9 Attack & +8 Damage plus whatever the Crusader wants to put up. Thats max PA (+6 to +12) damage with an extra +3 to attack to spare for all of our numerous PA-skull-crushing-front-liners.    

Bard 3/ Fighter 1 / Babarian 1 / Warchanter 1 - A drunken battle raging dwarf who gets everyone else pumped and eager to kick some tail! Then goes back to the keg to drink and sing songs of their exploits!


-Blood


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't forget my chaos priest's blessings.  While I don't wish to switch Zerul to a bard, he can also do some minor buffing.


We have aggression issues.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 10, 2007)

Torgga has one small AC buffing ability and gains a second at 7th level, even if she isn't using any soulmelds that buff.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to create bigger battlemaps....


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 11, 2007)

Would it be possible to do me a huge favour and fill out one of these character sheets:

http://www.fellowship.no/downloads/Fellowship_3.5ed_Character_Sheet.doc

Once done, can you email them to me @ Heebusjeebus@hotmail.co.uk

then can you host them on the Rogue's Gallery Thread here - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3825252#post3825252

If there's any problem please let me know asap. I want to get this done so we can embark on a trip of wonderous adventure!


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 11, 2007)

Can Do.  I will have it ready sometime today.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll have mine up either late tonight or tomorrow sometime.

Just FYI, after tomorrow afternoon I won't have internet access this weekend, but will be back online Monday morning.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2007)

No problem should happen some time before the weekend. 


-Blood


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 11, 2007)

Hopefully we shall kick-off mid-week at the lastest.

I apologise for the delay on putting up spells, feats, etc, but I've been really busy - either way they'll be available for the duration of the campaign so you can pick some up later on. I'll be adding to them as we go along also.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine should be done on Saturday, but I might have a chance to do it before then.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 12, 2007)

I take it we're going with the big party method, since you didn't name any names?

I had one small problem with the character sheet.  Since Torgga can change her soulmelds daily, listing them as class abilities didn't seem to work too well.  I left them off, creating just a basic character sheet.  My plan is to put any changes from that basic sheet in the Rogues' Gallery post, and keep that updated.  I'll include the currect changes in the e-mail body.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 12, 2007)

Scribbler said:
			
		

> I take it we're going with the big party method, since you didn't name any names?
> 
> I had one small problem with the character sheet.  Since Torgga can change her soulmelds daily, listing them as class abilities didn't seem to work too well.  I left them off, creating just a basic character sheet.  My plan is to put any changes from that basic sheet in the Rogues' Gallery post, and keep that updated.  I'll include the currect changes in the e-mail body.




Ok, no problem. The main reason I want them is so I can print them off to make my job easier. I'd rather have a dozen character sheets than to have to keep zipping back and forth. 

As for the big party method, yeah, that's what I'm proposing, though at least a couple have dropped out since the original post, so the party probably won't be _as_ big. If it becomes too cumbersome, I'll fix it one way or another...


----------



## James Heard (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if OpenOffice will handle that Doc file, or am I going to have to chase down MSOffice and my serials to get into the game?


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

So sorry for the massive delay - I'll have one of those sheets done and background all ready, shiny, and fully pimped out by Saturday, at the latest. Thanks for your patience, the last few days have been busy!


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 12, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> So sorry for the massive delay - I'll have one of those sheets done and background all ready, shiny, and fully pimped out by Saturday, at the latest. Thanks for your patience, the last few days have been busy!




Last few days have been uber busy for me too. Hopefully all will be calm from this weekend onward.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if OpenOffice will handle that Doc file, or am I going to have to chase down MSOffice and my serials to get into the game?




I have absolutely no idea. If it doesn't, don't worry too much, I can do it for you, I requested for you to do them to save me time so I can concentrate on getting the game rolling. Let me know either way, it's not a problem.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> As for the big party method, yeah, that's what I'm proposing, though at least a couple have dropped out since the original post, so the party probably won't be _as_ big. If it becomes too cumbersome, I'll fix it one way or another...



 Do we have an idea of what the party is comprised off? What are the type of characters?


-Blood


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 12, 2007)

The character sheet apparently will not work on my computer - this machine turns it into undecipherable gibberish.

Sorry.


----------



## Ancient History (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll try to get my character sheet in this weekend.


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 12, 2007)

The line-up:

Bloodweaver1
Female Gold Dwarf
Name: Catherfina Ingen
Class: Paladin 4/Marshal 2​
WarlockLord
Human Male
Name: Zerul Demonsbane
Class: Cleric 2/Warlock 1/Mystic Theurge 2/Eldritch Disciple 1​
EvolutionKB
Male Gold Dwarf
Name: Darmon
Class: Sorcerer 6​
James Heard
Female Dwarf
Name: Adun Goldhair Seafoam
Class: Druid 6​
Ancient History
Male Dwarf
Name: Keirgan Dorthanson
Class: Abjurer 6​
Nazhkandrias
Male Earth Kobold
Name: Lazkahn, Champion of Serisivar 
Class: Blue Dragon Shaman 6​
Raylis
Male Dwarf
Name: Oskas Runehammer
Class: Fighter 6​
Scribbler  
Female Dwarf
Name: Torgga Holderhek
Class: Incarnate 6​
Mellub 
Male Dwarf
Name: Brottor Rockhammer
Class: Cleric 6​

Cheshire_Grin
Male Dwarf
Name: Goren Rockslide
Class: Cleric 4/Crusader 1/Ruby Knight Vindicator 1​
So that's basically 5 front-liners, 4 casters and a Hippy. An interesting mix indeed. Should be ok as long as the front-liners can keep the casters alive..... Meh!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> So that's basically 5 front-liners, 4 casters and a Hippy. An interesting mix indeed. Should be ok as long as the front-liners can keep the casters alive..... Meh!




Ain't NOTHING getting through this little lizard. I have my battlecry ready - SQUEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for picking me.  Is there an IC thread yet?


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 13, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Ain't NOTHING getting through this little lizard. I have my battlecry ready - SQUEEEEEEE!!!




I might have to steal that for the next Sith Lord I play! lol



			
				WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Thanks for picking me. Is there an IC thread yet?




Not just yet. Will be up within the next couple of days for sure. I'm as eager to start as everyone else!!


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 15, 2007)

If any of you need to make any refinements/alterations to your characters, now's the time to do it. 

The Game Thread is now.... Alive!

Enter... If you dare....

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3831095#post3831095

Oh, any OoC posts - please sblock them to save space, thanks.

It would probably be easier is 'thoughts' are in Italics, 'speech' in normal text. You should also Pick a colour too, to make things easier for everyone. Thanks again.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 15, 2007)

[sblock=-SIN-]I'll post my character's statistics in the RG, but I'll e-mail you my background. I don't want to spoil my entrance![/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Oct 16, 2007)

[sblock=NAZ]ok, cool. I'm working nights at the mo' (no need to feel sorry - I'm floating on diazepam!! And it's my last one with only 5 hours to go - W'hoo!), but I'll check my email as soon as I get home.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been pretty busy.
Will post when I get a chance. 


-Blood


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 18, 2007)

Ugh, sorry for the huge delays! PSAT today, culinary event yesterday... I swear, I'm working on it. Pimp slap me if you must.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 30, 2007)

Where did everybody go?


----------



## James Heard (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm still around at least.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm here as well.


----------



## Ancient History (Nov 2, 2007)

So am I.  I think we're just missing the DM.  Anybody know if he lives near San Diego?


----------



## James Heard (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't know if he was in the house next door.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Nov 3, 2007)

Given his signature ("England is suffering a terrible shortage of English; please give generously. (Americans need not apply.) "), I would guess he's in the UK, but I could be way off.


----------



## Great Green God (Nov 14, 2007)

::A door opens::

Boy it sure is dark on this screen.

::walk, walk, walk, walk::

Hmmm. Hello? Is anyone there?

I know I'm a bit late and all, but I was just surfing by when I noticed you folks were playing a setting I had hand in creating (though I'm miscredited on the cover (I'm a III not a Jr.)). I was going to see how it was going and all, but the DM seat seems to be temporarily (I hope) vacant so I thought I would drop in, do the whole "meet and greet" thing and see how tricks were. I rarely get to talk with people who play through stuff I write (mostly cause Steve's chaos beasts are always killing them before they get to the Dread Pagoda in the Seeds of Sehan Arc - but that's another story).  
Anyhow I hope you guys get the chance to get a little deeper into it. I'd love to snag some feedback.

-Matt


----------



## cheshire_grin (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I really hope the DM and other players come back, I was really interested in this game. 

If we do start back up, I'll be happy to provide feedback.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 14, 2007)

*shrug* I get more disappointed when people start games and then don't pop in to at least tell everyone they're not going to run them after all.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, it sucks to have somebody just drop a game. I was going to have my character (Earth Kobold LN Blue Dragon Shaman) get introduced in a really cool manner later on, but I'm assuming that this game is dead. Either way, Great Green God, I liked the look of the setting. Sort of an old-school, LOTR-ish Dwarven setting. Tre cool!


----------

